# The NC50 Thread



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 17, 2013)

I saw a NC45 thread, and I got a lil jealous! So, I thought that I'd make a NC50 thread, for fellow NC50ers to share other brands' foundation shade equivalencies, blush recs, eyeshadow recs, and other useful info.

  	About Me: 
  	I'm a nc50 with STRONG yellow undertones.  I'm probably a teeny-tiny bit darker than NC50, because sometimes Studio Fix Fluid and Studio Fix Powder can look a teeny bit gray on me.  Studio Tech NC50 is a really good match for me (but I"m really oily, so that foundation is a no go most times). I can't go darker with NC55 (too dark), NW43 is wayyyyy too orange, and NW45 is too dark and and orange (though, I can get away with NW45 more so than NW43 because I think it's less orange). 

  	Foundations I wear on the regular:
	MAC Matchmaster 8.0
  	Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Long Lasting Warm Almond 6.5
  	Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer Walnut
  	Bare Minerals Matte Warm Tan

  	Favorite Blushes:
  	NARS Luster (best highlight EVER)
  	Ben Nye Nectarine
  	MAc Loverush
  	NARS Exhibit A
  	MAC Raizin
  	Sleek Contour Kit Dark- good contour color
  	Covergirl Queen Ebony bronzer

  	Favorite Lipsticks/Gloss:
  	MAC Honey Love- Favorite nude
  	MAC Ruby Woo
  	MAc Kirsch Mattene
  	MAC Laugh a Lot
  	MAC Faux
  	MAC Rebel

  	I'm interested to know what products my fellow NC50ers are wearing. I love to buy makeup- enable me!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2013)

NC50 with yellow undertones. My jawline is darker which is annoying because my neck and chest are really yellow so matching everything up gets tricky. I can get away with NW45 in the summer and if my neck and chest are covered in winter.

*Foundations I wear:*
  	- Mac Pro Longwear NC50
  	- Grafbotian HD Glamour Cream "Pecan"
  	- Benefit Hellow Flawless "Gotta Know Me Nutmeg"
  	- Sleek Beauty Balm in Dark - wayyyyyyy to dark for me but i wear it super sheer around my jaw
  	- Mac Mineralized Skin Finish in Dark - I often just wear this over a primer.

*Favorite Blushes:*
  	- Makeup Store "Flower"
  	- Illamasqua "Tweak, Thurst" and "Excite" - dont they sound sexy? 
  	- Mac "Her Blooming Cheek" or "Azalea"
  	- Tom Ford "Narcissit"
  	- Rock and Rebublic "Bedroom"
  	- Nars "Crazed" and "Exhibit A"
  	- Mac "Superdupernatural"

*Favorite Highlighters:*
  	- Mac "Trace Gold" Blush - my favorite ever! It's just perfect.
  	- Mac "Shooting Start" MSF
  	- Lush "Feeling Younger" Skin Tint

*Favorite Lipsticks/Glosses:*
  	- YSL Rouge Volupte "Provocative Pink + Forbiden Burgundy"
	- Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Dragon"
  	- Mac "Heartless" Lipstick (Cruella de Ville)
  	- OCC "Anime" Lip Tar


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 18, 2013)

NC45-50, golden/olive undertone. (45 is too light, 50 is a tad too dark)


*Foundations I wear:*
  	Currently wearing:
  	Mac studio fix (nw43/44)
  	Iman Cream & Stick Foundation Earth 2 (too dark)
  	Revlon Colorstay & Colorstay Whipped in Caramel
  	Tarte Amazonian Clay in Deep

*Favorite Blushes:*
  	Sleek Sunrise
  	La Femme Sienna
  	Mac Passionately Tempted
  	Nyx Cream Blush in Tan

*Favorite Highlighters:*
  	Benefit High Beam
  	TheBalm Mary LouManizer
  	EDSF in Superb

*Favorite Lipsticks/Glosses:*
  	Mac Ruby Woo, Diva, Rebel, Deeply Adored
  	Nars Cruella, Red Lizard, Funny Face
  	YSL Exquisite Plum
  	MUFE Rouge Artist Intense #48
  	MUFE Aqua Rouge #11
  	Mac lipglass Strawberry Malt


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 18, 2013)

spectrolite said:


> - Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Dragon" 		 			- Mac "Heartless" Lipstick (Cruella de Ville)
> - OCC "Anime" Lip Tar


  	You may want to try the Sleek Beauty Balm in Medium 01. It's their new shade, and it's in between Medium and Dark.  The Medium 01 is a little too dark for my whole face, but I wear it around my face perimeter.  I'm waiting for my Medium to arrive, and I'll probably wear that in the center of my face and Medium 01 on the perimeter.  

  	Since my undertone is so yellow, another thing I'll sometimes do is add a pump of my Chanel Perfection Lumiere 94 Ambre foundation to my other foundation.  That Chanel foundation is super, duper yellow so it'll yellow out some of my other foundations.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 18, 2013)

Foundations I wear on the regular:
	MAC Matchmaster 7.5
  	MAC Pro Longwear in NC50
  	MAC F&B N7
  	Black Opal Liquid/Stick in Nutmeg (sometimes Beautiful Bronze in the Summer)
  	Revlon Colorstay Liquid in 400 Caramel

  	Favorite Blushes:
  	Ben Nye Coral Red
  	MAC Loverush
  	MAC Passionately Tempted
  	LaFemme Terracotta, Sienna, Orange
  	Covergirl Queen Ebony bronzer

  	Favorite Lipsticks/Gloss:
  	MAC Ruby Woo
  	MAC Kirsch Mattene
  	NYX Matte in Perfect Red, Alabama, Indie Flick and Shocking Pink
  	Rimmel London Kate Moss l/s in 107
  	MAC Candy Yum Yum

  	I am going to enjoy reading/getting ideas from this thread. By the responses so far, you can see subtle differences between us, even all in the NC50 bucket.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 18, 2013)

sagehen said:


> MAC Matchmaster 7.5 		 			MAC Pro Longwear in NC50
> MAC F&B N7
> Black Opal Liquid/Stick in Nutmeg (sometimes Beautiful Bronze in the Summer)
> Revlon Colorstay Liquid in 400 Caramel
> ...


  	I know, right! How do you like the Face & Body foundation?  I'm planning on trying it soon.  Also, do you find your Pro Longwear (PLW)  foundation to look really orange? I only have the PLW concealer in NC50 and it looks really orange. The color difference between my NC50 PLW concealer and NC50 Select Cover concealer is almost comical. But, the finish and look of the PLW beats the Select Cover, hands down.


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad I ran across this thread! I was matched to a nw45, but it oxidized & was too dark. My SA at the MAC Pro told mr nc50. I have yet to go back to try it.
  	Currently I wear Revlon Color Stay Whipped in 340 Caramel (avi) but I have recently noticed when I use MOM for oil control in pics with a flash it looks ashy how can I stop that? I was thinking maybe use Fix+ while applying my foundation may help, what do y'all think? 

  	Oh I also use Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse in Caramel Dark 2


----------



## sagehen (Feb 19, 2013)

CRIMSONDIVA82 said:


> Glad I ran across this thread! I was matched to a nw45, but it oxidized & was too dark. My SA at the MAC Pro told mr nc50. I have yet to go back to try it.
> Currently I wear Revlon Color Stay Whipped in 340 Caramel (avi) but I have recently noticed when I use MOM for oil control in pics with a flash it looks ashy how can I stop that? I was thinking maybe use Fix+ while applying my foundation may help, what do y'all think?
> 
> Oh I also use Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse in Caramel Dark 2


  	I find that ashy look happens when I use the Colorstay Whipped as well. If you are oily have you tried the liquid one for oily skin (400 Caramel)? I like this one year-round


----------



## sagehen (Feb 19, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I know, right! How do you like the Face & Body foundation?  I'm planning on trying it soon.  *Also, do you find your Pro Longwear (PLW)  foundation to look really orange*? I only have the PLW concealer in NC50 and it looks really orange. The color difference between my NC50 PLW concealer and NC50 Select Cover concealer is almost comical. But, the finish and look of the PLW beats the Select Cover, hands down.


  	@ the bolded: I do think it looks orange. I am trying to use up this bottle so I can B2M it. I have worked around this by using very little, and using Prep and Prime Powder to set, but if I am not carefuland use to much, ORANGE!

  	I LOVE F&B (and just for reference I hate MUFE F&B), and am so mad that they dc'd the large bottle in my shade. The small one is not as economical. I wear N7,and if set with NC50 powder or StudioFix, it's great. It lasts, is water resistant, is a good color match for me (no oil control but I can work around that), has no SPF so I don't have to worry abouot flashback. I have bought several backups, so I am set for awhile, but when those BUs run out I am on the hunt again. I have been told to mix N5 and N9 to get that shade, but N9 is soooo red, I dunno.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm usually a strong NC50 in the summer and somewhere in between NC45-50 in the winter. Golden undertone, but I warm up easily when I tan. I also have very oily skin.  Foundations I wear Regularly: Matchmaster 7.5 (currently mixed with a small pump of Prolongwear Concealer NC45 to adjust the color) ProLongwear NC50 (Same mix as above) Face & Body C7 + MSFN Dark to warm it up a little  Favorite Blushes: Coppertone, pinch o peach, vintage grape, sunbasque, plum foolery, dollymix, blunt (contour)  La femme Bordeaux, cinnabar, peach sparkle, terracotta  Favorite Highlighters:  MSF's Poercelain Pink, Center of the Universe, redhead, superb, shimpagne Betty Flatter Me Pearlmatte Face Powder Hush CCB, Improper Copper CCB  Favorite Lips:  Half n half, charmed I'm sure, ruby woo, dark side, up the amp, pillow talk Revlon Lip Butters Sugarplum, peach parfait, pink truffle  Revlon kissable balm stains: smitten


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 22, 2013)

sagehen said:


> @ the bolded: I do think it looks orange. I am trying to use up this bottle so I can B2M it. I have worked around this by using very little, and using Prep and Prime Powder to set, but if I am not carefuland use to much, ORANGE!
> 
> I LOVE F&B (and just for reference I hate MUFE F&B), and am so mad that they dc'd the large bottle in my shade. The small one is not as economical. I wear N7,and if set with NC50 powder or StudioFix, it's great. It lasts, is water resistant, is a good color match for me (no oil control but I can work around that), has no SPF so I don't have to worry abouot flashback. I have bought several backups, so I am set for awhile, but when those BUs run out I am on the hunt again. I have been told to mix N5 and N9 to get that shade, but N9 is soooo red, I dunno.


  	I just ordered the big bottle of the N7 from someone on Ebay.  Hopefully it works out for me. I also just got the Sleek Beauty Balm in Medium.  It's a PERFECT match.  And, it really lives up to what it says it does. I didn't have to use a primer, and it really smoothed my skin's texture, it gave a lot of coverage, and I didn't get oily for like 6 hours (and I have really, really oily skin).   I like the Medium Beauty Balm way more than I like the Medium 01.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2013)

I definitely hope you like the N7. You are the second or third person to metion the Sleek bb cream. Now I have to check it out. But that site gets me with all the colorful things - I start adding stuff to my cart and forget what I came for lol.


----------



## afulton (Feb 24, 2013)

*Foundations:*
 	Chanel Mat Lumiere Chestnut
 	MAC NC 50 Prolongwear
 	Tom Ford Praline
 	MAC Matchmaster 7.5
 	MAC F&B C7 (mixed with a little NC50 prolongwear concealer)
 	Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer Walnut  

 *Favorite Blushes*:
 	Tom Ford Savage (Can wear this everyday)
 	Tom Ford Ravish
 	Tom Ford Narcissist
 	Chanel Plum Attraction (lovely)
 	MAC Fab
 	MAC Notable
 	MAC Lovejoy
 	NARS Exhibit A
 	NARS Liberte
 	NARS Crazed
 	Tarte Blushing Bride

 *Favorite Highlighters:*
 	MAC Earthshine MSF (Gorgeous)
 	MAC Brunette MSF
 	Dior Amber Diamond
 	MAC Warmed MSF
 	MAC Center of the Universe (Gorgeous)
 	Giella I am Glam (sp)
 	MAC So Ceylon MSF
 	NARS Albatross
 	Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous (Gorgeous)

 *Favorite Lipsticks/Gloss:*
 	Chanel Giggle glossimer (Favorite of all time)
 	Tom Ford Aphrodisiac (Can wear this everyday)
 	MAC Viva Glam V lipstick and gloss
 	MAC Impassioned
 	Chanel Unity glossimer

 *Eyeshadow Palettes:*
 	Chanel Kaska Biege Quad (favorite of all time)
 	Chanel Raffinement Quad
 	Tom Ford Cognac Sable
 	Tom Ford Burnish Amber
 	Tom Ford Enchanted
 	UD Naked 1 & 2
 	Laura Mercier Artist Palette


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I definitely hope you like the N7. You are the second or third person to metion the Sleek bb cream. Now I have to check it out. But that site gets me with all the colorful things - I start adding stuff to my cart and forget what I came for lol.


  	Ok, I've been wearing the Sleek Medium BB Cream for about a week. It's a definite keeper. I've gotten several compliments on my makeup when wearing it. I think it's because it makes me look like I'm wearing foundation, but it's not heavy looking at all.  @Sagehen- I know what you mean about buying other stuff on Sleek's website.  If you don't have it already, check out their new contour kit that comes with a bronzer.  I got it, and I'm feeling it.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 3, 2013)

I match a lot of foundation colors close to nc 50 but i have a more olive tone vs yellow....here we go

  	Foundations:
  	Lancome Teint Idole 24H 460 Suede W
  	ARMANI MAESTRO 10
  	Laura Mercier OIL FREE FOUNDATION Toffee bronze
  	Bobbie Brown oil free warm almond 6.5
  	MAC Matchmaster 7.5, C8 powder
  	MUFE face&body 12, duo mat 214, velvet 70, pro finish 174
  	NARS Seychelles TM, Macao (matte), Tahoe (matte/powder)
  	Givenchy Airy-light mat 8
  	Dior Forever liquid-050
  	Chanel perfection lumiere 94

  	Concealer:
  	MAC plw nc45
  	MUFE full cover 14

  	Blushers that really pop:
  	MAC: Dollymix, sweet as cocoa, pinch me, fleur power, blunt
  	NARS: Dolce Vita, Exhibit A, Liberte, torrid, Taos, Mata Hari

  	MAC Golden bronze as highlight.  On the hunt for HG...

  	Lips:
  	MAC Blankety, CYY, Shy girl, Cherish, VG 5 l/g, up the amp,russian red, ruby woo, VG II, VG nikki 1 lip glass!
  	Chanel coco rouge shine Flirt (69), Romance 55
  	Burberry Pink Heather, Tulip Pink
  	Bobbi Brown Pink Buff
  	NARS carthage, roman holiday, belle du jour, honolulu honey,dragon girl, bahama, never say never, giza


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 14, 2013)

This is a really good thread! I've been wanting to try a new foundation for a few weeks, so I may just order online based on these recommendations. I love my Make Up For Ever foundations, don't get me wrong, but I'm just looking for something new and fun to try!


----------



## califabulous (Mar 14, 2013)

i want to know what is the must have nude eyeshadow combo?  I speak in mac when it comes to eyeshadow shades but any other brands high or low end are welcome.  For me, I like mac soft brown on the lid and handwritten or sketch in the outer V.  I use painterly as a base for the SB to pop. I'v also used saddle as an all over  wash of color and just added liner and mascara. Recently, I've worn Samoa silk and Nars cordura II in the outer v/crease or MUFE 162 or handwritten in the outerV/crease....


----------



## Kisha (Mar 15, 2013)

califabulous said:


> i want to know what is the must have nude eyeshadow combo?  I speak in mac when it comes to eyeshadow shades but any other brands high or low end are welcome.  For me, I like mac soft brown on the lid and handwritten or sketch in the outer V.  I use painterly as a base for the SB to pop. I'v also used saddle as an all over  wash of color and just added liner and mascara. Recently, I've worn Samoa silk and Nars cordura II in the outer v/crease or MUFE 162 or handwritten in the outerV/crease....


----------



## Kisha (Mar 15, 2013)

I use patina on the lid and brown script in the crease for a quick neutral eye.


----------



## Kisha (Mar 15, 2013)

Foundation Nars Sheer Glow New Guinea (absolute favorite) Mac Mineralized Foundation SPF 15 in NC50 of course Nars tinted moisturizer in Seychelles   Blushes Mac raizin, peach twist, flirt & tease Nars Taj Mahal, Mata Hari, Seduction  Lips Nars Fire Down Below, Dressed to Kill, Gold digger, wonder, place de nome (sp) Mac Rebel, Girl About Town, Night Blooming, Viva Glam Gaga 2, Queen Bee, Ruby Woo, Hello Kitty Cover Girl Divine  Nars Illuminator in orgasm, Mac msf in dark, Benefit Watts up  Benefit They're Real Mascara


----------



## precious2him (Mar 16, 2013)

So happy I found this thread.  Foundations: Nars Sheer Glow in Macao MUFE HD in 175  Powders: MAC Minieralized Skin Finish in Deep Dark (really dislike this product - think it breaks me out.....looking for a new setting powder)  Blush: MAC On a Mission Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar   Lips: MAC Rebel (love it), Angel, Ruby Woo, Cyber, Touch Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso Revlon Berry Haute (love it), Nude Luster Lip Gloss Sleek Mystic (lovvvvvvvve this lipstick - need some back ups)     NYX Lip Pencils (the best ever for cheap)


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 17, 2013)

yay for a nc 50 thread   foundations: nars sheer glow in new guinea (by favor best shade match ever...perfect yellow undertone) mufe hd in #177 sleek bb cream in medium  mac mineralized skin finish in dark   blushes: mac dollymix, mac breezy, mac raizin nars taj mahal, luster, torrid, exhibit a  lips: mac touch, cyber, fresh brew  nyx slim lip pencil


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 17, 2013)

califabulous said:


> i want to know what is the must have nude eyeshadow combo?  I speak in mac when it comes to eyeshadow shades but any other brands high or low end are welcome.  For me, I like mac soft brown on the lid and handwritten or sketch in the outer V.  I use painterly as a base for the SB to pop. I'v also used saddle as an all over  wash of color and just added liner and mascara. Recently, I've worn Samoa silk and Nars cordura II in the outer v/crease or MUFE 162 or handwritten in the outerV/crease....


  what about ricepaper on the lid and amber lights in the crease for a somewhat bright neutral?


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 17, 2013)

afulton said:


> *Foundations:*
> Chanel Mat Lumiere Chestnut
> MAC NC 50 Prolongwear
> Tom Ford Praline
> ...


  absolutely love center of the universe...i was wearing it for like a month straight as a highlighter and sometimes a blush...i actually took my original purchase of it back to get the one that had more veining...best decision ever


----------



## sss215 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm NC50 in Studio Fix Fluid and I hate the way it makes my skin look, yellow and sallow with no depth whatsoever, so at MAC when I get my makeup done, they use that shade and then put MSFN in Deep Dark on top. I like that they do that, but I prefer wearing foundation without needing a powder to make the color look right for the purchase. I like straight out the bottle usage and I like to wear MSFN alone.

  	Foundations that match my skin tone are:

  	Chanel Perfection Lumiere in Ambre 104
  	MUFE Mat Velvet 75
  	MUFE HD in 178 

  	Concealers:

  	NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer in Cafe
  	MAC ProLongwear in NW45
  	MAC Select Sheer Coverup in Nw40 and NW45, mixed


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 17, 2013)

lilchocolatema said:


> This is a really good thread! I've been wanting to try a new foundation for a few weeks, so I may just order online based on these recommendations. I love my Make Up For Ever foundations, don't get me wrong, but I'm just looking for something new and fun to try!


  	If you get some new foundations, please do posts to your blog. I love your blog! It's helped me select products, so many times.


----------



## trayceeee (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Ladies!
  	I've been researching Dior Amber Diamond highlighter. Is it NC45-NC50 friendly?!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Mar 20, 2013)

I got a sample of the new MAC Mineralize Moisture foundation in NC50. I thought it was super orange. As far as the wear of it, I haven't formed an opinion yet.  When I put it on, it just seemed way to oily for my skin.  My eyelids seemed oily and and the foundation was creasing under my eyes (I have a single wrinkle under each eye.)  When I added my NARS radiant creamy concealer to my undereye area, the concealer started to crease over the foundation, so I had to pat the creases out and then powder.  Since I was going out to dinner, I decided to powder my whole face with a Ben Nye Powder and then MAC Prep + Prime Powder, thinking that this would combat any shine.  Well, after 5 hours I didn't get shiny/oily at all. And, the foundation looks really good in pictures.   So, now I'm on the fence about buying it. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 20, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I got a sample of the new MAC Mineralize Moisture foundation in NC50. I thought it was super orange. As far as the wear of it, I haven't formed an opinion yet.  When I put it on, it just seemed way to oily for my skin.  My eyelids seemed oily and and the foundation was creasing under my eyes (I have a single wrinkle under each eye.)  When I added my NARS radiant creamy concealer to my undereye area, the concealer started to crease over the foundation, so I had to pat the creases out and then powder.  Since I was going out to dinner, I decided to powder my whole face with a Ben Nye Powder and then MAC Prep + Prime Powder, thinking that this would combat any shine.  Well, after 5 hours I didn't get shiny/oily at all. And, the foundation looks really good in pictures.   So, now I'm on the fence about buying it. Has anyone else tried it?


  i never really liked the MAC mineralize line as far as liquid foundation goes, it just always came across to me as too oily for me and that's even with setting it with a powder, and my skin isn't even oily at all.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 16, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I know, right! How do you like the Face & Body foundation?  I'm planning on trying it soon.  Also, do you* find your Pro Longwear (PLW)  foundation to look really orange*? I only have the PLW concealer in NC50 and it looks really orange. The color difference between my NC50 PLW concealer and NC50 Select Cover concealer is almost comical. But, the finish and look of the PLW beats the Select Cover, hands down.


  	update: I have been trying to use up my NC50 ProLongwear, so I have been mixing with C7 Face and Body that I have also been trying to use up, and it is working well (for my winter/spring shade). The C7 negates that orange-y look of the PLW and the PLW gives a little more coverage so I can get away with not building the coverage of the F&B. Best of both worlds. And less waste.


----------



## captodometer (Apr 21, 2013)

Foundations that work:

  	MAC StudioFix Compact NC50
  	MAC Pro Longwear NC50
  	Black Radiance Mineral Dark
  	Bare Minerals Golden Deep
  	MAC MSF Natural Deep or Deep Dark
  	Rock & Republic Angora
  	MUFE  Face and Body #12 or #18
  	Bobbi Brown Almond 7
  	Iman Second to None Luminous Clay 5

  	Blush:

  	MAC Raizin
  	MAC Darkly My Dear
  	MAC All's Good (perfect neutral)
  	MAC Dirty Plum
  	MAC X Rocks
  	R&R Bedroom
  	R&R Immoral
  	R&R All Nighter
  	R&R Shameless

  	Highlighter:

  	MAC MSF Center of the Universe
  	MAC MSF Golden Lariat
  	MAC MSF Shimpagne
  	MAC MSF Warmed
  	MAC MSF Earthshine
  	MAC MSF So Ceylon
  	MAC Solar Riche (perfect bronze)

  	Lipstick/Lipgloss:

  	MAC Cockney (perfect red)
  	MAC Prete A Papier
  	MAC  Liqueur
  	MAC Buzz
  	MAC Spiced Tea
  	MAC A Different Groove
  	NYX Bronze
  	Of course, almost everything I like that isn't foundation is limited edition or discontinued
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I do generally tend to stick with MAC for the very basic reason that I can go to their store or counter and be guaranteed to walk away with something that actually works; have been wearing StudioFix compact for years.  For lipsticks and glosses, I will gladly cruise the drug stores for less expensive alternatives in the brownish/bronze/orange categories.  I have generally been pleased with the non foundation color options offered by NYX and Black Radiance, and you can't beat the price.

  	I tend to pull very yellow orange, and drift into C7 territory at times.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 21, 2013)

^^I LOVE X-Rocks! I got a backup thank goodness. I asked at a Nordstrom counter on a whim and they had one after I thought the collection had left stores.


----------



## afulton (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree. X-Rocks is very pretty.  One of my favorites.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 28, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> MAC Matchmaster 8.0 		 			Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Long Lasting Warm Almond 6.5
> Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer Walnut
> Bare Minerals Matte Warm Tan
> 
> ...


	I'm an NC50 with yellow golden undertones.  I have matched to Matchmaster 7.5(sample), MAC Face and body N7 in the past. I haven't used a MAC foundation in a really long time as I've found others that have worked better for me. I have also been matched to Bobbi Brown Skin foundation warm Almond.  I use MUFE 177 for special occasions when I know I'll be photographed, it's too much for me everyday.

  	Foundations I wear often:

  	NARS-New Guinea (the website says red undertones but this has yellow golden undertones)-*Winter*
  	CHANEL Perfection Lumiere 114-*Summer*
  	Yves Saint Laurent Beige Diore 70-* year round*
  	Revlon Colourstay Caramel-*Summer*
  	Lancome Teint idole ultra-500w* Summer*

  	Conealers
  	Bobbi Brown foundation stick Warm Almond
  	Becca Foundation stick & concealer Truffle
  	MUFE Cover up #14
  	MUFE 5 concealer palette #4

  	Tinted Moisturizers:
  	BECCA -Cognac
  	Laura Mercier Walnut

  	Favourite Blushes:

  	NARS Liberte
  	NARS Gina
  	NARS Torrid
  	NARS Taos
  	NARS Gilda
  	Beauty is life-Soft glow
  	Beauty is life-Denver
  	Beauty is life-Tibet
  	Beauty is life-Chelsea
  	Beauty is life-Opera
  	MAC Merrily

  	These two brands have the best texture and is very pigmented, I love Blush, and I have many more shades from both brands, and others but I use these often.

  	Bronzers:
  	Guerlain Ebony 08
  	Guerlain 4 seasons in 08
  	NARS Multiple Bronzing stick Rapa Nui

  	Highlighters:
  	My Holy Grails
  	Beauty is Life-Multi touch powder in Castania
  	Beauty is Life-Multi touch powder in Sable D'or
  	NARS Multiple in Palm Beach
  	Guerlain- Sun n the city

  	Eyes:
  	MAC Neutral eye shadows especially the warm tone matte browns, golds like woodwinked, brown script, smoke and diamonds to name a few, Urban Decay the original naked palette, MAC blue and green eye shadows. For the most part MAC
  	MAC eyeliners
  	MAC Paint pots
  	NARS eyeliner pen

  	Lipsticks:
  	Reds
  	CHANEL Dragon
  	CHANEL Pirate

  	Coral/salmon (corals are difficult to pull off but these work for me)
  	CHANEL Rouge Allure Egeire
  	MAC Fresh Salmon

  	Pinks
  	MAC Girl About Town
  	MAC Candy Yum Yum
  	MAC Lickable
  	MAC Speak louder

  	Violet/Deep plums
  	MAC Violetta
  	MAC Faultlessly F/W

  	 Nudes
  	MAC Touch-Brown nude
  	MAC Freckletone
  	MAC Jubilee
  	MAC Fresh Brew
  	MAC Call my bluff
  	MAC Pillow talk

  	Lipgloss Staples
  	MAC Boy Biat
  	MAC Mad cap
  	MAC All my purple life
  	CHANEL Gossmier in Giggle


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Apr 29, 2013)

THANKS!!! I do like this one better, but now I want to try the CG queen collection foundation what color do u think I should get?


----------



## NiniCakes (May 20, 2013)

Hi Ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm particularly interested in trying Chanel and other high end brand foundations so if any of you NC 50s on here have tried them, please let me know what was the best match for you and the pros/cons of the color. Here's my list:

*Foundation*
  	MAC Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 in NC 50
  	Covergirl Queen collection liquid foundation in Golden Honey
  	Mary Kay Timewise Matte Wear foundation in Bronze 5
  	Black Opal liquid foundation or foundation stick in Nutmeg

*Blush*
  	MAC
  	NARS Crazed
  	NARS Taj Mahal
  	Avon Soft Plum
  	Black Radiance Pressed Powder in Bronze Glow (more of a highlighter)

*Lippies*
  	MAC Riri Woo (Rihanna limited edition, but may be re-released in June 2013)
  	MAC Pink Friday (Nicki Minaj limited edition)
  	MAC Deeply Adored (Marilyn Monroe collection)
  	MAC candy yum yum
  	MAC silly (Fashion Sets)
  	Revlon Really Red
  	Revlon Wink for Pink
  	Covergirl Wetslicks Amazement in Red Riot
  	Kat Von D Painted Love Lipstick in A Go Go

*Mascara*
  	Dior Diorshow Blackout
  	Maybelline NY Great Lash (pink and green tube)

*Shadow*
  	Too many to list! lol i don't have many favorites, I just wear what matches my mood/outfit for the day
  	I will say that MAC Beautiful Iris really makes my brown eyes pop

  	Catch you dolls soon!

  	~ Nini


----------



## sagehen (May 20, 2013)

^^Welcome - I think we are skin twins! How do you wear Silly l/s? Do you deepen with a liner of apply straight out of the tube? I have not worn mine yet - but it's time.


----------



## NiniCakes (May 20, 2013)

sagehen said:


> ^^Welcome - I think we are skin twins! How do you wear Silly l/s? Do you deepen with a liner of apply straight out of the tube? I have not worn mine yet - but it's time.


	Thanks, sagehen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've worn silly straight out of the box because my lips are "naturally lined" as someone once told me, or darker around the rim so as long as i put it on in the middle and blot out it looks lined! but I would us a light plum or even MAC cork liner with it to tone it down a bit, i'm a big fan of ombre'-ing my lipsticks rather than using the same shade liner with it. what are you waiting for? crack that tube open! lol it's a fun shade, i love pinks!


----------



## Copperhead (May 20, 2013)

NiniCakes said:


> Thanks, sagehen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL! Mine too! That is so funny! I still like to wear liners though but it seems with some lippies I don't really need one. Welcome by the way.


----------



## NiniCakes (May 20, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> LOL! Mine too! That is so funny! I still like to wear liners though but it seems with some lippies I don't really need one. Welcome by the way.


  Thanks, Lady Copper! Yeah it's cool to not have to use lip liners! I've been into matte lipsticks lately and I find there's really no need to line them if you apply them to your lips the right way. 1 less product to buy! Lol


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (May 22, 2013)

I got a sample of BECCA Radiant Foundation in Mink from Sephora. The sample allowed me to try the foundation for 2 days.  It was a REALLY good color match for me, and I loved how the finish of the foundation made my skin look really good when I first put it on.  I liked it for about 2-3 hours after I put it on. But then I noticed that it really sank into my pores and every skin imperfection.  It made them really stand out. And, I got really oily with this foundation.  
  	I used the BECCA matte skin primer with this.  The primer did give me a matte look for about 2 hours, but then the primer didn't do much to combat my oil.  Also, the primer dried my skin out a lot, and it stung when I put it on.  
  	So, I was left with dry, slightly flaking skin that still got oily while wearing foundation. Fail. 
  	But, Becca foundation is good to try if you have a hard time finding a good foundation color/undertone match. There are different finishes to the foundations, so you may find one that works for you.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (May 30, 2013)

Is anyone getting anything from the AAO collection?  If so, what?


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 30, 2013)

Nope! I already have Flamingo from a previous release and I have morange ( same as neon orange) and I just recently picked picked up SLN . So nothing else is appealing to me. Passing on this collection


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (May 30, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Nope! I already have Flamingo from a previous release and I have morange ( same as neon orange) and I just recently picked picked up SLN . So nothing else is appealing to me. Passing on this collection


  	How do you like Flamingo?


----------



## K_ashanti (Jun 1, 2013)

Wore nw 45 for the longest time alway was too red when it oxidized i prefer NC 50 with NW 43 studio fix powder over it  Foundation SFF NC 50 SF NW 43 MSFN Dark Studio Moisture tint in dark deep MUFE Velvet mat in 75 (too red though) MUFE HD in 177 (perfect color skin too oily for this wish this shade was in the Velvet) NW 40 studio finish concealer (to highlight) NC 50 or NW 45 studio finish to conceal  Blush overdyed (le) tippy (le Hello kitty) format sweet as cocoa raizin love thing love joy dirty plum Cover queen bronzer in Ebony deep sleek contour palatte in.dark Mac definitive contour powder (pro)  Lippies: lady Gaga 1 &2 ruby woo touch up the amp high tea plumful modesty


----------



## kisses87 (Jun 1, 2013)

Foundations I wear on the regular:
  	MAC Mineralized Moisture NC50
  	Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Walnut
  	LA Pro concealer in Toast
  	Sephora Mattifying Powder in Dark


  	Favorite Blushes/ Hi-lights:
  	NARS Taos
  	NARS Dolce Vita
  	TheBalm Mary-louMinizer
  	MAC Shape the Future EDSF


  	Favorite Lipsticks/Gloss:
  	MAC Ruby Woo
  	MAC Hot Chocolate
  	Wet n Wild 24 Carrot
  	MAC Embrace Me


----------



## sagehen (Jun 1, 2013)

kisses87 said:


> Favorite Blushes/ Hi-lights:
> NARS Taos
> NARS Dolce Vita
> TheBalm Mary-louMinizer
> ...


  	I love this l/s shade - how do you wear it? Full on or with a darker liner to contour the lip?

  	And welcome!


----------



## StyleBlack (Jun 2, 2013)

Depending on the formula, I bounce between NW45-48 and NC50. My "perfect" match is Pro Longwear Concealer in NC50.


*Foundations (Though I mostly only wear concealer):*
  	MAC Face & Body C9
  	MAC Mineralize Moisture NC50
  	MAC Mineralize Creme MW45
  	MUFE Face & Body 48 (I think!)
  	Urban Decay Naked 11.0

*Concealer:*
  	MAC Pro Longwear Concealer NC50 <~~~~~ my fave
  	MAC Studio Sculpt Concealer NC50 <~~~~~ my other fave

*Powder:*
  	MAC Mineralize Dark (only to highlight the centre of my face); I find Deep Dark looks too red most of the time, and most other brands' "dark" powders look dry and ashy on me.

*Lips:*
  	Yikes.... way, way too many.  It's like everyday I come up with a new, holy grail, absolute fave lip combination.  Right now, my fave "peachy brown girl nude" combo is: Cork liner, Ravishing lipstick, and Over Indulgence Cremesheen
  	NARS Dragon Girl lip pencil (LOVE)

*Highlighter/Bronzer:*
  	I use cream foundations to highlight/contour if I'm really trying to go all out, but for a traditional (shimmery) highlight, I like Cargo Cosmetics Bronzer in Dark
  	Cover Girl Ebony Bronzer (It's a bit too sparkly so I'm ready to give Guerlain Terracota 08 another shot)

*Blush:*
  	NARS Taj Mahal (I use it sparingly because I hate sparkles on my face)
  	MAC Burnt Pepper
  	MAC Desert Rose
  	MAC Frankly Scarlet
  	MAC Genuine Orange pigment
  	MAC Rhubarb


----------



## kisses87 (Jun 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I love this l/s shade - how do you wear it? Full on or with a darker liner to contour the lip?  And welcome!


I use wnw 24 carrot w/ nyx orange or toast liner. Then mac ablaze gloss on top.


----------



## NiniCakes (Jun 21, 2013)

hey ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i see there hasn't been much activity on this thread lately so I just wanted to stop by and check in with everyone! Did anyone find any new dupes for our beloved NC 50? My bestie just told me about black opal's even true makeup, have any of you guys tried this before? she said the coverage was awesome and it felt lightweight so i'm thinking of checking the drugstores to see if they have it in stock in nutmeg, the ones nearest me usually don't so i may have to order it online. I'll come back and report on it soon!


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 23, 2013)

I just got matched with the Studio Tech NC50....  I like it.. I have yellow undertones.... You cant really tell I have it on.  The same with the NARS I found it was in sheer glow...  I have no idea about concealers.  I am looking and trying to learn but its a mess...  for me..  I am looking for dupes for the NC50 its pretty expensive for someone who is learning how to put foundation on.


----------



## neckbones (Jun 30, 2013)

beautiful shades of everything!!!


----------



## neckbones (Jun 30, 2013)

MAC NC 50 

  	BOBBI BROWN 7.5 WARM WALNUT OIL-FREE FOUNDATION

  	FASHION FAIR OIL-FREE SOUFFLE IN BROWN BLAZE

  	CLINIQUE IN AMBER


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Siindsz (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks god theres a NC50 thread lol..


----------



## Siindsz (Jul 4, 2013)

I used to wear fashion fair liquid foundation in warm caramel while ago, i liked how the colour was matching and all but as soon as i started to sweat or it rained it just melted off my face..


----------



## sagehen (Jul 4, 2013)

Siindsz said:


> I used to wear fashion fair liquid foundation in warm caramel while ago, i liked how the colour was matching and all but as soon as i started to sweat or it rained it just melted off my face..


	If you like the color match, have you considered wearing a colorless setting powder with antiperspirant? That helps me in high temps.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 11, 2013)

I am so tempted to check out the NARS Sheer Glow foundation today... not that I need ANY more foundations, I just bought one from Lisi Cosmetics and one from BH Cosmetics.  

  	Right now my favorite foundations are MUFE HD 177 and Lisi Cosmetics Silk Veil 109.  The MUFE I only wear for special occasions, it's a bit much for every day.  The Lisi I use sort of like a tinted moisturizer,  mix half a pump with my moisturizer on the back of my hand and apply with a brush.  

  	Fav Concealer:  I can't really say it's my favorite, I'm still searching for my HG, but I am currently using MAC Mineralize concealer in NW45.

  	Powder:  Loving MAC's Careblend Pressed Powder in Dark.  I also like MUFE's HD Powder, even though it ain't nothing but silica.  I like how it makes my face look, but it's a HOT Ghostly mess in flash pictures, so I don't use it often, and especially not on an occasion where I KNOW there will be photos.  I also like MAC MSFN in Dark or Medium Deep.  

  	Lips: Viva Glam Cyndi.  I absolutely ADORE this one, so much so that I barely use it because it's DC'd.  Fresh Brew.  5N from the...um...  nudes? collection?  I can't remember the name of the collection but it was the one with the lipsticks all like 1N, 2N, 3N, etc. Ruby/RiRiWoo.  The Maybelline Vivids.  

  	Highlighter/Bronzer.  I have YET to find a bronzer or highlighter that's not a shimmery mess.  My pores disagree with all things shimmery.  Still looking.  

  	Blush: Loverush, my first ever MAC purchase.  Raizin.  NARS Taos ( I know I said I don't like shimmery on my cheeks, but I still love this one.  I use a light hand and try to buff it out as much as I can with powder),  NARS Exhibit A.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

So I got samples of the Nars sheer glow and sheer matte from Sephora and they are both magical. No.  Really.  Magical.  I do think however, that I prefer the sheet matte just because I like a more matte finish, but the sheer glow made me look so luminous that I am almost considering getting that one instead.  For now.  I can totally see myself getting both of them in the future, they are THAT good.  

  	What I like about them is that they have yellow undertones, as opposed to red or even peach undertones.  I've noticed many foundations made for women of color seem to assume that we all have red undertones and that's not the case.  I even tried a sample of the Lancome 24H foundation and while I appreciated the application, feel and finish, the color was all kinds of wrong because the undertones were so red, which made it too dark.  I considered getting the next lighter shade, but eh!  I have Nars Sheer Glow/Matte now, I'm all good!  


  	I have the sheer matte on today, and will wear the sheer glow again tomorrow, using a different application method than I used the last time I used it, to see if I can get it to stay a little more matte on my skin but still give me that fabulous glow, but so far these foundations are AWESOME.  And it's summertime here in NYC where you'd expect it to just melt off my face.  The secret tho is that daggone beauty blender.  I resisted buying it for SOOO long cause I was like I do NOT need that expensive sponge, but I saw that amazon was selling two of them for  a little more of the price of one of them in Sephora so I caved.  Using it really sheers out the foundation, but you still get coverage and a lovely finish.  

  	Ok, enough rambling.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> So I got samples of the Nars sheer glow and sheer matte from Sephora and they are both magical. No.  Really.  Magical.  I do think however, that I prefer the sheet matte just because I like a more matte finish, but the sheer glow made me look so luminous that I am almost considering getting that one instead.  For now.  I can totally see myself getting both of them in the future, they are THAT good.
> 
> What I like about them is that they have yellow undertones, as opposed to red or even peach undertones.  I've noticed many foundations made for women of color seem to assume that we all have red undertones and that's not the case.  I even tried a sample of the Lancome 24H foundation and while I appreciated the application, feel and finish, the color was all kinds of wrong because the undertones were so red, which made it too dark.  I considered getting the next lighter shade, but eh!  I have Nars Sheer Glow/Matte now, I'm all good!
> 
> ...


  	Which shades are you trying in the Sheer Glow and Sheer Matte? I wear some of the shades you wear and I was thinking Macao would be the one for me to try. Or would it be Trinidad? 

  	I absolutely LOVE the Beauty Blender! Before I got it I was like, 'But it's just a darn sponge! I'm not spending that for a sponge', LOL, but hey, I love the thing.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm trying Macao.  If  you have a yellow undertone and want to really bring that out, that's a great one to try.  Looking at the swatches on the Nars site right now and Trinidad might be a bit too dark for an NC50. The MUA at Sephora told me that they are the same shade in both the sheer and the matte.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> I'm trying Macao.  If  you have a yellow undertone and want to really bring that out, that's a great one to try.  Looking at the swatches on the Nars site right now and Trinidad might be a bit too dark for an NC50. The MUA at Sephora told me that they are the same shade in both the sheer and the matte.


  	Yeah I figured Macao would be the one but I also know how swatches can be kind of deceiving. I was looking at the swatches on Sephora.com. Thanks GoldenGirl. 

  	Just recently I tried a sample of Becca's Radiant Skin Satin Foundation. It was very nice.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I got a sample of that in a Sephora order, thanks for reminding me!  I may wear that one tomorrow, see how I like it.  What shade did you use?


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> I got a sample of that in a Sephora order, thanks for reminding me!  I may wear that one tomorrow, see how I like it.  What shade did you use?


  	The only one I've opened and tried so far was Sienna. It looked really good. I still wanna try Tobacco and Mink though, mainly because those have a bit more yellow in them. I see Mink (Sephora's site has it labeled "Milk") is sold out on Sephora's site. 

  	Also, on Sephora's site, it appears that Mink is the shade in between Tobacco and Sienna.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

On Becca's site though it looks like Mink is the color AFTER Sienna. I don't know now. LOL. I'll try Tobacco and Mink this week.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 15, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> The only one I've opened and tried so far was Sienna. It looked really good. I still wanna try Tobacco and Mink though, mainly because those have a bit more yellow in them. I see Mink (Sephora's site has it labeled "Milk") is sold out on Sephora's site.


	Those sound like Becca shades - Tobacco is WAY lighter than Sienna and Mink...it is just a dark greyish brown mess on me. I have pondered NARS MAcao - findation.com recommended it to me, but that price makes me pause. Maybe I will get a sample. Does the Sheer Matte keep you ladies matte?


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Those sound like Becca shades - Tobacco is WAY lighter than Sienna and Mink...it is just a dark greyish brown mess on me. I have pondered NARS MAcao - findation.com recommended it to me, but that price makes me pause. Maybe I will get a sample. Does the Sheer Matte keep you ladies matte?


  	Tobacco does look WAY lighter than Sienna in this packet but when I opened up Sienna and looked at it, it appeared that it might be a tad too dark. It looked good on me though. Thing is, I didn't go outside with it on. It was new so I figured I'd try it on without going anywhere. I looked at it in natural light though and it looked good.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Those sound like Becca shades - Tobacco is WAY lighter than Sienna and Mink...it is just a dark greyish brown mess on me. I have pondered NARS MAcao - findation.com recommended it to me, but that price makes me pause. Maybe I will get a sample. Does the Sheer Matte keep you ladies matte?


  	I'm wearing Sheer Matte in Macao today for the first time and it's pretty matte.  I've touched up once today and I really didn't need to.  I'm going to leave it for the rest of the day and see what it looks like when I get home.  Now granted I've only been outside for short periods of time today, but it's very hot and humid outside and so far it's held up well.  I'll report back when I get home.    In fact, I'll even walk a while in the afternoon NYC humidity just to work up a good sweat before I get on the train.  

  	I got the Becca sample and Tobacco looked like a good match for me, which is the match I got on findation also.  Dark greyish brown mess does NOT sound good though.  Maybe I'll save that to test on a weekend.  

  	The price of the Nars foundation definitely gave me pause too which is why I asked for the samples.  I was like this thing better be the bomb DOT before I spend this kind of money on foundation.  (Not that I haven't spent that much on MUFE HD foundations in the past, but you know what I mean...)  So far I'm really pleased.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> I'm wearing Sheer Matte in Macao today for the first time and it's pretty matte.  I've touched up once today and I really didn't need to.  I'm going to leave it for the rest of the day and see what it looks like when I get home.  Now granted I've only been outside for short periods of time today, but it's very hot and humid outside and so far it's held up well.  I'll report back when I get home.
> 
> *I got the Becca sample and Tobacco looked like a good match for me, which is the match I got on findation also.  Dark greyish brown mess does NOT sound good though.  Maybe I'll save that to test on a weekend.  *
> 
> The price of the Nars foundation definitely gave me pause too which is why I asked for the samples.  I was like this thing better be the bomb DOT before I spend this kind of money on foundation.  (Not that I haven't spent that much on MUFE HD foundations in the past, but you know what I mean...)  So far I'm really pleased.


  	Okay, I just put on Tobacco. It's not as light as I thought it would be. It looks good too actually. Tobacco is also actually closer to my neck shade because while Sienna looked really good, it was a tad bit darker than my neck. Just a tad bit though. I just put on Tobacco and on top of it I applied a little of MAC's NC50 pressed powder (discontinued). I think I might even like the Tobacco better than the Sienna. I'll still give Mink a try one day too but right now if I absolutely HAD to buy one, I'd get Tobacco.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Good to know!    Leave it on for a while, see what happens.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Good to know!    Leave it on for a while, see what happens.


  	I will. I will leave it on until at least 8pm tonight.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh and let me say that I used the Beauty Blender to apply it. Love that sponge! The little sample gives enough to do the entire face but I just wished it contained a _little _bit more because sometimes I like to go over my dark spots a little bit more. 

  	ETA: It's really lightweight on the skin. I'd say it gives light-medium coverage. It's buildable.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 15, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> I'm wearing Sheer Matte in Macao today for the first time and it's pretty matte.  I've touched up once today and I really didn't need to.  I'm going to leave it for the rest of the day and see what it looks like when I get home.  Now granted I've only been outside for short periods of time today, but it's very hot and humid outside and so far it's held up well.  I'll report back when I get home.    In fact, I'll even walk a while in the afternoon NYC humidity just to work up a good sweat before I get on the train.
> 
> I got the Becca sample and Tobacco looked like a good match for me, which is the match I got on findation also.  Dark greyish brown mess does NOT sound good though.  Maybe I'll save that to test on a weekend.
> 
> The price of the Nars foundation definitely gave me pause too which is why I asked for the samples.  I was like this thing better be the bomb DOT before I spend this kind of money on foundation.  (Not that I haven't spent that much on MUFE HD foundations in the past, but you know what I mean...)  So far I'm really pleased.


	Oh, I wrote that badly - it's Mink that is the greyish brown mess (that is the color the SA in Sephora insisted on giving me)


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

I love foundation. I don't buy a ton of them but I'm always on the search for that flawless base. I am still loving the Revlon Colorstay Whipped btw but sometimes I just feel like being a foundation heaux. LOL! Has anyone ever tried Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer?


----------



## sagehen (Jul 15, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> *I love foundation*. I don't buy a ton of them but I'm always on the search for that flawless base. I am still loving the Revlon Colorstay Whipped btw but sometimes I just feel like being a foundation heaux. LOL! Has anyone ever tried Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer?


  	Me too - but I do keep buying lol


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Oh, I wrote that badly - it's Mink that is the greyish brown mess (that is the color the SA in Sephora insisted on giving me)


 
  	Oh ok, gotcha.  Sometimes I wonder how some of the women (and men) in Sephora get those jobs because they just be giving you any old shade.  Some, not all.  I don't want to offend anyone that works at Sephora (and the MUA's I've met have all been very pleasant).  I am usually pretty good at estimating what my shade would be in foundations based on looking at the bottle and swatching on the inside of my forearm if I already have makeup on, but when I ask an MUA at Sephora for help they pull sometimes the darkest or second darkest shade out of the displays for me.  I'm a brown girl, but I'm not that brown.  My goodness!  And sometimes these are even women of color!  Sometimes I just say "no I don't need help, but can you put this in a sample for me?"  I already know what I need, thanks!  

  	I'm finding myself foundation heauxing (LOL!) these days too.  My skin isn't terrible at all, but I just want a nice even glow to my skin.  So far the only foundations I've been able to achieve that with are the MUFE HD and this Nars Sheer Glow and Sheer Matte which is still holding up very well.  These may end the search for my HG foundation... then I can focus on getting some of those Sleek eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Kevyn Aucoin seemed like such a nice person.  I loved that episode of Sex and The City he was on, I just wanted to hug him. I mean I know he was acting, but he was so adorable.  

  	I've not heard of that before... off to Google.  ------->


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Oh ok, gotcha.  Sometimes I wonder how some of the women (and men) in Sephora get those jobs because they just be giving you any old shade.  Some, not all.  I don't want to offend anyone that works at Sephora (and the MUA's I've met have all been very pleasant).  I am usually pretty good at estimating what my shade would be in foundations based on looking at the bottle and swatching on the inside of my forearm if I already have makeup on, but when I ask an MUA at Sephora for help they pull sometimes the darkest or second darkest shade out of the displays for me.  I'm a brown girl, but I'm not that brown.  My goodness!  And sometimes these are even women of color!  Sometimes I just say "no I don't need help, but can you put this in a sample for me?"  I already know what I need, thanks!
> 
> I'm finding myself foundation heauxing (LOL!) these days too.  My skin isn't terrible at all, but I just want a nice even glow to my skin.  So far the only foundations I've been able to achieve that with are the MUFE HD and this Nars Sheer Glow and Sheer Matte which is still holding up very well.  These may end the search for my HG foundation... then I can focus on getting some of those *Sleek eyeshadow palettes*.


  	Oooh, Sleek. I only have the Bad Girl palette but have been looking at maybe getting the Au Naturale palette.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

That's the one I want!  That will make some lovely daytime/work looks. Then I was thinking of either Acid or the Matte V1 Palette for when I want to try something experimental on the weekends or at night.  The only thing about those is that Sleek won't ship them to the US.  I was thinking about ebay, but I'm afraid of fakes.  May need to do some more research or get a friend of mine in the UK to send them to me.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> That's the one I want!  That will make some lovely daytime/work looks. Then I was thinking of either Acid or the Matte V1 Palette for when I want to try something experimental on the weekends or at night.  The only thing about those is that Sleek won't ship them to the US.  I was thinking about ebay, but I'm afraid of fakes.  May need to do some more research or get a friend of mine in the UK to send them to me.


  	I thought about getting one of those Matte palettes too. The one with the dark shades. I got my BG palette from ebay. Seller vanitypalace.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

oh!  I'll look them up.  Thanks!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

I've bought from them twice. Of course you pay a few dollars more but you get your product and it doesn't really take that long to get it. I'd say about a week, week and a half at most.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 15, 2013)

ooh thanks for a sleek seller rec. I never pull the trigger because I can't decide on a seller.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

sagehen said:


> ooh thanks for a sleek seller rec. I never pull the trigger because I can't decide on a seller.


  	Yeah, they're the only ones I've bought from on Ebay. They're probably the ones I'd order from if I have to get Sleek from Ebay because I'm not familiar with any others. I'm now looking at the Oh So Special e/s palette instead of the Au Naturel one.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Good to know!    Leave it on for a while, see what happens.


  	Ok, Tobacco stayed looking good all day. Didn't really get darker or oxidize or anything as the day went on. I had the normal spots on the t-zone where I had to blot twice. So I'd say I wore it for about 7 hours today and it looked like it could've worn nicely for a few more hours but it was time to take it off and do my nightly skincare routine/shower. I think if I bought the Becca Radiant Skin Satin Foundation I'd probably buy Tobacco. 

  	ETA: GoldenGirl please try your samples and let us know your thoughts on it.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

So I walked around for about an hour and a half or so after I left work, (I'm stalking those new Wet N Wild palettes and haven't seen them anywhere in the city yet), and came home.  My T Zone was shiny, but keep in mind, it was 91 degrees here today, and I was in hot subway stations waiting for trains, so nothing's going to keep shine at bay in that heat and humidity, and at the end of the day.  I used a tissue to blot instead of powder and thought it still looked really nice.  Not as matte obviously, but still held up, nothing slid off of my face or looked odd and there was very little oxidization.  I'm sure if I had used some setting powder it would have been just fine.  All in all I only touched up ONCE during the day, and blotted once when I got home.  I'm pretty much sold on the Sheer Matte.  I will say that I did use a primer, so that was probably a contributing factor as well, but I'd imagine if the weather wasn't as hot and humid I wouldn't need it.  I use a primer with all of my foundations just because I want them to last.  I'd say my skin is normal most times of the year and a bit more oily during the summer months.  

  	I'm going to try the Sheer Glow again tomorrow and the Becca on Wednesday since you seemed to like it, and the new BH Cosmetics foundation that just came in the mail on Thursday.  Yes.  I just typed that.  I have issues.  I'm a foundation junkie.  

  	Seriously though, I used to be so scared of foundation because I was using Mac SFF when I first started wearing makeup on a regular basis because it was the HG of makeup at that time and there were very few companies out there creating makeup for women of color besides like Fashion Fair.  MAC SFF was soooo thick and sooooo masky that I thought they were all like that, so I stopped wearing it and went looking for something else.  Now I'm so thankful that these companies are finally realizing women of color want to wear makeup too and a lot of us are darker than Beyonce, and they don't all cost an arm and a leg.  They CAN cost and arm and a leg, but even Revlon and Cover Girl and Maybelline and them are finally getting it together.  But NOW I'm like YAY!!  Try ALL the foundations!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 15, 2013)

ok , well, since we are foundation heaux up in here, I want to add something to the intriguing drusgtore list...L'Oreal Invisible Lift Foundation in the cream formula in Classic Tan (141). It has physical sunscreen SPF 16 so it's not for flash photography but it is light (builable to medium) coverage and it lasts pretty well. I only grabbed it on a whim because my Target is discontinuing the darker shades in this product (leave it to Target...) but it's worth a try. Comes with its own sponge, leaves a satin finish, lasts all day, even through touchups and sweat. I wear it when I go to amusement parks and it is still on when I get home. If I am doing water rides I set with a bit of silica powder and use everything else waterproof. It does not cake up when I apply more powder sunscreen. Not bad for half price! IT retails for $14.99 but can be found for half that or less at Target and Ulta stores right now.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Ha!  Why didn't you tell me that before I went to Target yesterday?  I'll check it out this weekend.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok.  I'm wearing the Sheer Glow in Macao today.  It's 2:48 PM and I've only had to blot ONCE, and that was only because I used a Ben Nye powder to set my face this morning which doesn't control oil.  I use the MAC careblend pressed powder at around noon, then went out at around 1:00 for about 45 minutes, and came back in expecting to have to powder again... but I didn't!  It was 97 degrees outside, just FYI.  I'm kinda in love with this foundation!  I'll see how it looks when I get home.  

  	On my walk at lunch tho, I found myself in Sephora (again!) and got a sample of the Kat Von D, and the Clinique Stay Matte.  I'll have to find time to fit those in at some point in the next few weeks.

  	The Sephora I went to last week to get the samples of the Nars foundations didn't have New Guinea, but this Sephora did.  I noticed that many NC50's also say they can also wear New Guinea.  I swatched it next to Macao and did notice they were extremely similar, but New Guinea had a more peach undertone, and Macao has a more yellow undertone.  I'm sure an NC50 would be able to get away with both, depending on your preference and undertone.  Kudos to Nars for hooking up women of color with good matches!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 16, 2013)

^^tell us how the Kat Von D experience works out, please. I keep eyeing that #66


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 18, 2013)

I wore the foundation from BH Cosmetics yesterday and while it wasn't mind-blowing, like the Nars foundations have been for me, it held up well in the heat, very little oxidization, and looked pretty good by the end of the day.  (Deep Cocoa for the NC50s out there.  It looks very dark on their website, but it was actually a pretty perfect match.) Not a bad deal for 5 dollars plus shipping.  

  	Had a foundation FAIL this morning with the Clinique stay matte sample I got, it was a shade too light.  I knew that when I was putting it on, but I thought I could make it work.  I got out into the sunlight and on the bus to work and was like OMG I have on a MASK!!!  The dreaded "face lighter than the neck" look.  UGH!  I wiped it off in the bathroom, and just powdered my face, added some blush and it looked alot better.  I used Golden.  So I guess if you're an NC50 then definitely go a shade down.  It was matte as heck tho, like MATTE MATTE.  I know foundations be all "matte" but they don't really be matte, but this one was really MATTE.  A little too matte for me really. So in that aspect it worked.   I only had it on for about an hour so I can't make a full assessment on it, and I don't think I'd even consider getting a darker shade sample, because it was just way too...  matte.  

  	The Kat Von D foundation is thick as all get out, so I'm going to wait till it cools off a little in NYC before trying it.  94 degrees/feels like 100 is not the business with a thick foundation on, even sheered out with the beauty blender.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 18, 2013)

I remember wearing Clinique's Stay Matte years ago. Didn't it used to be in a glass bottle? I think I wore Stay Spice. I wore the Stay Matte powder too. I don't remember if I wore Spice or Amber. Back when I wore Clinique I don't even remember what I used to apply the foundation. This was before I knew anything about brushes. I guess I just used my fingers. LOL. Or maybe I used those little triangle sponges.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 18, 2013)

Ha ha!  I remember those.  My mom used to put on her foundation with the triangles, that's how I learned about makeup.  These days I show HER how to use damp brushes or sponges to apply her foundation. And about eye shadow brushes.  Student teaching the teacher the latest techniques.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 18, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Ha ha!  I remember those.  My mom used to put on her foundation with the triangles, that's how I learned about makeup.  These days I show HER how to use damp brushes or sponges to apply her foundation. And about eye shadow brushes.  Student teaching the teacher the latest techniques.


  	LOL! Yeah, I remember my mom always wore makeup when I was younger but right now, I could stand to show her a few things. I have no idea how my mom puts on her makeup anymore. She'll be 70 this winter. She doesn't wear much makeup anymore except probably to go to church.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Jul 20, 2013)

i have the nars sheer glow in new guinea and i'm a nc50 and its my holy grail foundation and i live in Phoenix, Arizona and it gets beyond hot over here, whenever i wear nars sheer glow i never have to blot and its a dead on match for me, i absolutely love it and i highly recommended and i never feel like i have a face full of foundation on when i where it....i cannot say enough how much i love this foundation


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Jul 21, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> i have the nars sheer glow in new guinea and i'm a nc50 and its my holy grail foundation and i live in Phoenix, Arizona and it gets beyond hot over here, whenever i wear nars sheer glow i never have to blot and its a dead on match for me, i absolutely love it and i highly recommended and i never feel like i have a face full of foundation on when i where it....i cannot say enough how much i love this foundation


  	I think I am going to try this foundation.  I live in the south, and it is hot and humid.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 21, 2013)

auriannjag42 said:


> *i have the nars sheer glow in new guinea and i'm a nc50* and its my holy grail foundation and i live in Phoenix, Arizona and it gets beyond hot over here, whenever i wear nars sheer glow i never have to blot and its a dead on match for me, i absolutely love it and i highly recommended and i never feel like i have a face full of foundation on when i where it....i cannot say enough how much i love this foundation


  	Today I got a sample of New Guinea Sheer Glow (the SA) matched me to this .  So far New Guinea is a good match but maybe I will go back and get a sample of Macao since some NC50s are able to wear this shade as well and see which shade I like best.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Jul 21, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> I think I am going to try this foundation.  I live in the south, and it is hot and humid.


  i absolutely love it, i think you would love it, it is truly a flawless finish


----------



## auriannjag42 (Jul 21, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Today I got a sample of New Guinea Sheer Glow (the SA) matched me to this .  So far New Guinea is a good match but maybe I will go back and get a sample of Macao since some NC50s are able to wear this shade as well and see which shade I like best.


  I never tried Macao and that's simply because when i was matched to new guinea it was dead on match and being a victim of Mac horrible matching system, where i was NW45 for years and recently started wearing NC50 which is still not an exact match, i was just in awe that a foundation can actually be a dead on match and blend flawless on my skin the way sheer glow does.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 22, 2013)

Another casualty of Mac foundations!  I feel you, I had the same issues, I didn't really *like* the foundation, but I used it anyway, because I didn't know any better.  Thank goodness for YouTube and forums like these so we can see that there are other options out there.  

  	I ended up purchasing the Sheer Glow over the weekend and wore it yesterday to brunch.  Got lots of compliments.  It's a keeper.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 22, 2013)

y'all need to stop with all this talk of NARS. I am so afraid to try it - because I might like it! I don't need anymore foundation.


----------



## precious2him (Jul 22, 2013)

NARS Sheer Glow in Macao is my HG foundation. I have MUFE HD and have tried MAC foundations and a few drug store foundations but I always run back to my NARS Sheer Glow......I love NARS products.


----------



## precious2him (Jul 22, 2013)

Has anyone tried the NEW urban decay pressed powders? The packaging alone makes me want to buy them.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 22, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I never tried Macao and that's simply because when i was matched to *new guinea it was dead on match* and being a victim of Mac horrible matching system, where i was NW45 for years and recently started wearing NC50 which is still not an exact match, i was just in awe that a foundation can actually be a dead on match and blend flawless on my skin the way sheer glow does.


  	Okay I got a sample of the Macao and it was too yellow for me.  I feel New Guinea Sheer Glow is a perfect match for me, I also got a sample of the New Guinea Matte foundation to test out.  I am def going to pick up New Guinea in the Sheer Glow soon.  I also got a sample of the Urban Decay  foundation in #11 to test out.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Jul 22, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Okay I got a sample of the Macao and it was too yellow for me.  I feel New Guinea Sheer Glow is a perfect match for me, I also got a sample of the New Guinea Matte foundation to test out.  I am def going to pick up New Guinea in the Sheer Glow soon.  I also got a sample of the Urban Decay  foundation in #11 to test out.


  i hope that works out for you, i didn't try the matte formula because it was just a tad bit too matte for me, but i'm in the mood for another foundation and i heard mixed reviews on urban decay foundation, so definietly let me know how that works out for you please, and also let me know how you like the sheer matte and maybe i will invest in that instead


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 24, 2013)

I see NARS is introducing a new Radiant Cream Compact Foundation...

http://www.temptalia.com/nars-radiant-cream-compact-foundation-for-fall-2013-august-1st


----------



## PlatinumPJ (Jul 24, 2013)

*waves to all the NC50 ladies*  i've been a lurker here for YEARS, and I finally just decided to post because this thread has been very helpful to me. I'm at work but I'll be back to post the LONG list of foundations that I have found that match me.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 24, 2013)

That new cream compact foundation WILL be mine when it gets cooler.  I just bought the sheer glow (wearing it today actually) and I've put myself on a no buy for a while since I've gone a little crazy this month.  But I'm very excited to hear more information about it and some reviews when it's released. Sephora already has it up on their site too.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PlatinumPJ* 



 	*waves to all the NC50 ladies*  i've been a lurker here for YEARS, and I finally just decided to post because this thread has been very helpful to me. I'm at work but I'll be back to post the LONG list of foundations that I have found that match me.



  NCC is that you? Heeeyyyy! Welcome!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 27, 2013)

I have been wearing the Nars Sheer glow Foundation in New Guinea for  a couple of days and I really like it so its on my list to buy .  Next I will be trying out the Nars Sheer Matte in New Guinea this week to see how that wears.


----------



## destine2grow (Jul 28, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I love foundation. I don't buy a ton of them but I'm always on the search for that flawless base. I am still loving the Revlon Colorstay Whipped btw but sometimes I just feel like being a foundation heaux. LOL! Has anyone ever tried Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer?


 I have tried Kevyn Aucoin SSE and I love it. It is a little thick but it's creamy and easy to blend. You can use it as foundation or a concealer. I wear it in SX15


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 28, 2013)

destine2grow said:


> [


 I have tried Kevyn Aucoin SSE and I love it. It is a little thick but it's creamy and easy to blend. You can use it as foundation or a concealer. I wear it in SX15[/quote]  Do u know what color be would best to use for a highlight ?


----------



## destine2grow (Jul 28, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I have tried Kevyn Aucoin SSE and I love it. It is a little thick but it's creamy and easy to blend. You can use it as foundation or a concealer. I wear it in SX15


  Do u know what color be would best to use for a highlight ?[/quote]Not right off hand. I would have to look at the shades again


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Jul 31, 2013)

hey hill


----------



## captodometer (Aug 2, 2013)

I braved the Beverly Hills mall on the way home from work today
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Visited Sephora and did swatches:

  	NARS Macao: too dark and too orange
  	Cover FX Pressed Mineral G80erfect
  	Kat Von D Lock It Deep 74: perfect
  	Josie Maran Matchmaker Med/Dark: pretty good

  	Be careful when looking at the Kat Von D swatches on the Sephora site.  I would have chosen shade 66 if I had to order online without ever getting to swatch: it would have been too dark and too red.  I was actually amazed by the Josie Maran foundation: one size never fits all but this actually was a pretty decent match after going on shockingly light.

  	Then I went to Macy's and tried the MAC BB Cream: Dark Plus.  I liked this too.  It was a good foundation shopping day, lol.  Probably won't happen again before I die
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up buying the MAC: in SoCal, SPF35 wins.  Might pick up the Josie Maran next time QVC has a sale: much less expensive than at Sephora.  Kat Von D goes on wishlist for FF sale.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 2, 2013)

You saved me some $$ - I too would have thought 66 by Kat Von D would have been a match. I also tried Macao and Trinidad by NARS today - no dice. The Sephora SA was on a Clinique kick (she had done the SkinIQ thing on me and Clinique Stay Matte came up as a match) and she used Spice from the Stay Matte line - looked good at first, well decent, but by the time I got home my face was a totally different color than my neck lol.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> captodometer said:
> 
> 
> > I braved the Beverly Hills mall on the way home from work today:shock:   Visited Sephora and did swatches:  NARS Macao: too dark and too orange Cover FX Pressed Mineral G80erfect Kat Von D Lock It Deep 74: perfect Josie Maran color match Med/Dark: pretty good  Be careful when looking at the Kat Von D swatches on the Sephora site.  I would have chosen shade 66 if I had to order online without ever getting to swatch: it would have been too dark and too red.  I was actually amazed by the Josie Maran foundation: one size never fits all but this actually was a pretty decent match after going on shockingly light.  Then I went to Macy's and tried the MAC BB Cream: Dark Plus.  I liked this too.  It was a good foundation shopping day, lol.  Probably won't happen again before I die:haha: I ended up buying the MAC: in SoCal, SPF35 wins.  Might pick up the Josie Maran next time QVC has a sale: much less expensive than at Sephora.  Kat Von D goes on wishlist for FF sale.
> ...


  I have the kat von D in 66 and it's a dull. I have a sample of the 68 to try.  Wow kat Von D in 74 was a perfect match? I don't know if the sephora I went to carried that shade, I will google it and try to find swatches.   From Nars try New Guinea, it seems to be a perfect match.


----------



## captodometer (Aug 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> From Nars try New Guinea, it seems to be a perfect match


  	I tried the Kat Von D powder foundation: the store had all 16 of the available shades..  They didn't have the darker shades of the liquid foundation for me to try, although I don't think 66 would have worked for me. Beige undertone as described is neutral and therefore a no for me: I usually need warm and yellow or golden.

  	NARS: no New Guinea to swatch either. The last available shade was Trinidad: too red, too dark. 

  	Sephora can be such a hit or miss when it comes to being able to actually see the darker foundation shades in person
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   In our skintone range, the chances of being able to sell or swap an unwanted foundation are slim to nonexistent: I've ended up having to RAOK mine. So if I'm going to invest $25+, I definitely want to see it before I buy it. This is probably one of the reasons that I have more or less stuck with MAC over the years: there's never any issue with actually being able to see and try the product.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 3, 2013)

captodometer said:


> I tried the Kat Von D powder foundation: the store had all 16 of the available shades..  They didn't have the darker shades of the liquid foundation for me to try, although I don't think 66 would have worked for me. Beige undertone as described is neutral and therefore a no for me: I usually need warm and yellow or golden.
> 
> NARS: no New Guinea to swatch either. The last available shade was Trinidad: too red, too dark.
> 
> ...


  	True - especially for the bolded, for so many reasons.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 3, 2013)

destine2grow said:


> I have tried Kevyn Aucoin SSE and I love it. It is a little thick but it's creamy and easy to blend. You can use it as foundation or a concealer. I wear it in SX15


  	Thanks destine2grow. I've been kind of intriqued by it for a little while.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 7, 2013)

So it turns out I am a bit of a strange duck.  Macao in the Sheer Glow is my perfection (**hugs bottle tightly**) but in the new Cream Foundation it was a hot mess.  I wish I could test New Guinea before buying but I don't know how that's possible with a cream foundation.  I used the sample of New Guinea Sheer Glow I got from Sephora and it was kinda reddish and sucked all the gold/yellow undertones out of my face. Most MUA's insist on matching me to my jawline, but when they do that, my face looks darker than my neck and that's not the look I'm going for, especially when most foundations oxidize during the day and get even darker.  I also went to Mac this weekend and got matched to Matchmaster 7.5 but again...  fine for the perimeter, but a little too dark for the center of my face.  Ah the foundation frustrations of women of color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I may return it.  I've been using just a small, maybe half a pump or less with my Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream and that's actually a decent combo.  The BB Cream was a little *too* sheer, but with the Matchmaster it's like coverage but not COVERAGE if that makes any sense.  And I still get to keep my fabulous golden undertones.  

  	I came to ask if anyone has used the Iman BB Cream.  I checked this thread, but didn't see it unless I missed it.  I have the Sleek BB Cream in Medium on its way to me, and also the OCC Tint in Y5.  I'll let you guys know how those work out.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi ladies. I stumbled across this thread while trying to google the urban decay foundation shade equivalent for Mac nc50. So I decided to make my contribution to the discussion.  Foundation / powder shades:  All Mac foundations that I own (studio tech; studio sculpt; moisture blend; fix fluid): nc50 MAC Mineral skin finish: dark  MAC studio moisture tint: deep dark Laura mercer tinted moisturizer : walnut Inglot cosmetics cream foundation: 34 Inglot pressed powder : 31( I swear by this!)  MUFE HD & Mat Velvet + :177 NARS radiant cream foundation: Macao   Concealer (no highlight):  Inglot cream concealer:73 Inglot under eye concealer: DW1 MAC prolong wear: nc50 MAC select cover up: NW40  Concealer (highlight): I set my highlight with Ben Nye Banana powder Cover FX: N Med-deep MAC studio finish: NC45 (brow highlight)  Contour: -MAC Blunt blush  -MUFE Sculpting kit  -Inglot eyeshadow 363  -Inglot cream powder foundation 94  I own a lot of bronzers but the one I grab for the most is MAC refined deeper bronze bronzing powder. I believe it's discontinued and I haven't found a dupe as of yet which is breaking my heart because I'm hitting pan on it.   I see people are mentioning their favorite blushes so here are mine: -Hard Candy : bombshell 128 -NYX : cinnamon  -MAC : Sweet as cocoa; raizin  I own about 250 lipsticks so it'll take forever to say what works with my skintone. My  "faves" depend on my mood, currently I find myself reaching for:   -Mac Saint Germain; snob; riri woo;  -Inglot slim lipstick: 65 -Wet & Wild: Bare It All; Dollhouse pink; 916D -Inglot sleeps cream 91


----------



## sagehen (Aug 26, 2013)

Fancydymedout1 said:


> Hi ladies. I stumbled across this thread while trying to google the urban decay foundation shade equivalent for Mac nc50. So I decided to make my contribution to the discussion.  Foundation / powder shades:  All Mac foundations that I own (studio tech; studio sculpt; moisture blend; fix fluid): nc50 MAC Mineral skin finish: dark  MAC studio moisture tint: deep dark Laura mercer tinted moisturizer : walnut Inglot cosmetics cream foundation: 34 Inglot pressed powder : 31( I swear by this!)  MUFE HD & Mat Velvet + :177 NARS radiant cream foundation: Macao


  I knew I should have given Inglot Cream Foundation #34 a try. Darn. Now I "need" tr try something new.


----------



## Jubilae (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been lurking forever but I feel at home with you guys. It makes me feel like I"m not only in my foundation craze.


----------



## itsagirl (Aug 31, 2013)

I've come across specktra in searches before, but I finally have something to add.

  	I normally use Mac Face and Body in C7, Match Master in 7.5 and Studio Fix Fluid in NC50, but nothing has ever been right. I've had to mix to match, cover with powder, they've oxidized to an orange mess or just been ashy.

  	I've found the perfect, for me, foundation match in Marc Jacobs Genius Gel Cocoa Medium. I've been wearing it for a week and I've been stopped three times by strangers who gushed over my skin and two friends have squealed over how 'pretty' I look after not seeing me for a few months.


----------



## Jubilae (Aug 31, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			 				I've found the perfect, for me, foundation match in Marc Jacobs Genius Gel Cocoa Medium. I've been wearing it for a week and I've been stopped three times by strangers who gushed over my skin and two friends have squealed over how 'pretty' I look after not seeing me for a few months. 



  	Ugh, you're going to make me run out and get a sample. Are you oily?


----------



## sagehen (Aug 31, 2013)

Jubilae said:


> Ugh, you're going to make me run out and get a sample. Are you oily?


  PBI: I know you were not asking me, but I am oily and have used Cocoa Medium and it is a FANTASTIC match, and kept my oil at bay for hours. This was after a sephora application with no primer. I was impressed, but I don't know if I want to spend $48 for a foundation. The SA used Cocoa Medium in the gel foundation and the perfection powder in Cocoa.


----------



## itsagirl (Aug 31, 2013)

Jubilae said:


> Ugh, you're going to make me run out and get a sample. Are you oily?


  	Very oily and it didn't make me look like a grease pit.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 1, 2013)

Well well well!  I was checking these out in Sephora a few weeks ago and was wondering what shade I'd wear.  I was looking to buy something else tho, and didn't bother to ask for a sample, but I think I will. I'm not an oily girl, but I just want to feel some Marc Jacobs all over my face...


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *sagehen* 




 I knew I should have given Inglot Cream Foundation #34 a try. Darn. Now I "need" tr try something new.


   Go for it!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 6, 2013)

Fancydymedout1 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am so going to. I got 35 by accident (too red) and passed it on to my mom. I secretly though 34 would be  good shade for me, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I plan to soon. I really like Inglot products so far. It was reassuring to see a WOC cosign on the foundation.


----------



## Minimalisttt (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey ladies!

  I would love it if you could match me...I think I'm an NC50? Be back later with pics...I'm running late, lol


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lately I have been wearing Stila All Day Foundation in Deep and I absolutely love it. It is full coverage for sure but gives me such a beautiful finish. A little goes a long way and the color is perfect for my NC50 skin.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 19, 2013)

Fancydymedout1 said:


> -Inglot sleeps cream 91


  That is the BEST nude lipstick! I love wearing it with MAC Cork liner and either Love Nectar, Ample Pink, or Viva Glam V gloss on top.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 20, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> That is the BEST nude lipstick! I love wearing it with MAC Cork liner and either Love Nectar, Ample Pink, or Viva Glam V gloss on top.


 I am off to try this perfect nude - I am always on the search for one.  eta: I have been reading in this thread about some NARS experiences, and in researching a little bit, I see two shades that my Sephora does not sell - I believe I am one of those two shades. I am off to Nordstrom to try.


----------



## misskiyana (Sep 29, 2013)

These are my absoulte FAVORITE!!!! makeup products

  Foundations I wear on the regular:
  MAC Matchmaster 8.0 (BEST EVER!!!) 
  MAC Mineralize foundation NC50
  MAC Studio Fix NW45
  Black Radiance 843 Rum Spice
  MAC Mineralize Skin Finish Deep Dark

  Favorite Highlights:
  NARS Albatross (best highlight EVER)
  Ben Nye Banana Powder
  MAC Prep & Prime Bright Forecast

  Favorite Blushes:
  MAC Sweet As Cocoa
  MAC Blunt
  MAC Gingerly
  MAC Plum Foolery

  Favorite Lipsticks/Gloss:
  MAC Wonderstruck
  MAC Ample Pink
  MAC Venetian
  MAC Ruby Woo
  MAC Lady Danger
  MAC Candy Yum Yum
  MAC Kinda Sexy
  MAC Cyber
  MAC Myth
  MAC Flat Out Fab


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 29, 2013)

For all of you ladies who use nars sheer glow...how does it behave on oily skin. I am pretty oily and need something that won't have me looking greasy later in the day.


----------



## captodometer (Sep 29, 2013)

Based on the recommendations in this thread, I revisited Sephora and did some more swatches.  I loved Marc Jacobs foundation in Medium Cocoa, but I really don't want to spend $48 on a foundation.  I also swatched the new Make Up Forever compact; shade 174 was a perfect match.  But MAC Studio Fix costs less so I would probably just stick with it.

  I'm still interested in NARS foundations, but to get the shades I'm interested in (New Guinea, Benares) I will have to order from the company website.  Given the other things available that work and that I was able to swatch in real life before purchasing, I don't think I'm going to be buying NARS any time soon.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 29, 2013)

captodometer said:


> Based on the recommendations in this thread, I revisited Sephora and did some more swatches.  I loved Marc Jacobs foundation in Medium Cocoa, but I really don't want to spend $48 on a foundation.  I also swatched the new Make Up Forever compact; shade 174 was a perfect match.  But MAC Studio Fix costs less so I would probably just stick with it.  I'm still interested in NARS foundations, but to get the shades I'm interested in (New Guinea, Benares) I will have to order from the company website.  Given the other things available that work and that I was able to swatch in real life before purchasing, I don't think I'm going to be buying NARS any time soon.


  New Guinea, New Orleans and Benares are available at most Nordstrom stores. I don't know if you are near one but you could swatch and/or buy there. Isn't it Trend Show season?


----------



## K_ashanti (Sep 29, 2013)

I've been trying new foundations because i am out of SFF i tried the Kat Von D in 66 n 70 66 was a tad red and 70 was too light which was weird


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 1, 2013)

I picked up Wet and Wild bare it all today and wore it with MAC love nectar (I think?)....love it!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 1, 2013)

oooh, thanks for this pic. I still have not picked wnw Bare It All.. I will look for it this afternoon. Any excuse to put Love Nectar on my lips lol (I only bought that gloss because of the name and ended up liking it)


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 1, 2013)

Love Nectar is a really pretty lipgloss !!!


----------



## Divad2013 (Oct 4, 2013)

I got a sample of the Sheer Glow in Macao I didn't buy it because I wanted a little more coverage but it was a good match for me.  Even though in the Revlon ColorStay I can wear Cappuccino better than Carmel...  I think this winter I will be in the carmel


----------



## captodometer (Oct 5, 2013)

sagehen said:


> New Guinea, New Orleans and Benares are available at most Nordstrom stores. I don't know if you are near one but you could swatch and/or buy there. Isn't it Trend Show season?


  You just saved me some serious dollars.  None of the NARS foundation shades  recommended in this thread actually work for me; from looking at many of the avatar pics,  I suspect that I'm a tad more yellow/orange than most of the posters.   I visited the Nordstrom store at The Grove yesterday and swatched them all: all too dark/red for me.  But at the same time, I visited the Kmart across the street and got some Cover Girl Queen foundations at BOGO 50%.  Will post later with the outcomes, but at only $15 for two, it's a no lose situation.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 5, 2013)

captodometer said:


> You just saved me some serious dollars.  None of the NARS foundation shades  recommended in this thread actually work for me; from looking at many of the avatar pics,  I suspect that I'm a tad more yellow/orange than most of the posters.   I visited the Nordstrom store at The Grove yesterday and swatched them all: all too dark/red for me.  But at the same time, I visited the Kmart across the street and got some Cover Girl Queen foundations at BOGO 50%.  Will post later with the outcomes, but at only $15 for two, it's a no lose situation.


  Have you tried Macao too? It is very yellow. I don't think NARS works for me either. I quit trying because I am confused - they are re-naming several foundations and they are changing the classifications of Medium Dark and Dark, so what worked for me a year ago no longer works. Forget it. There are plenty of foundations out there. I so wish I could get CG Queen easily near me. Their foundations are not bad.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi ladies,

  I use Seychelles for the Tinted Moisturizer, and Trinidad for the new cream foundation.  I've got a lot of yellow in my skin, and a bunch of red around the perimeter of my face. Needless to say, wearing NC50 all over my face doesn't really work. I swatched these last week, hopefully it'll help!


----------



## RedLadi (Oct 9, 2013)

Omg. Iam so happy to find this thread..... i need this info


----------



## lenchen (Oct 10, 2013)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> For all of you ladies who use nars sheer glow...how does it behave on oily skin. I am pretty oily and need something that won't have me looking greasy later in the day.


I wouldn't recommend NARS Sheer glow for your skin type.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 10, 2013)

lenchen said:


> I'm an NC50 with yellow golden undertones.  I have matched to Matchmaster 7.5(sample), MAC Face and body N7 in the past. I haven't used a MAC foundation in a really long time as I've found others that have worked better for me. I have also been matched to Bobbi Brown Skin foundation warm Almond.  I use MUFE 177 for special occasions when I know I'll be photographed, it's too much for me everyday.
> 
> Foundations I wear often:
> 
> ...


An update,
  for foundation I only use
  Lancome Teint idole ultra-500w
  and I use the Becca tinted moisturizer, and Laura mercier

  Highlighters I use Becca shimmering skin perfector in Topaz, Gold, and bronze (during the day)
  Guerlain sun in the city
  Beauty is life multi touch powder sable d or
  Beauty is life multi touch powder castania
  I no longer use NARS multiple

  Bronzing /blush/ Lips
  same products in my original post.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 11, 2013)

lenchen said:


> An update, for foundation I only use Lancome Teint idole ultra-500w and I use the Becca tinted moisturizer, and Laura mercier  Highlighters I use Becca shimmering skin perfector in Topaz, Gold, and bronze (during the day) Guerlain sun in the city Beauty is life multi touch powder sable d or Beauty is life multi touch powder castania I no longer use NARS multiple  Bronzing /blush/ Lips same products in my original post.


  Quick question - why did you stop using the NARS? I am trying to decide about trying  a foundation from the line and it looks like I should try New Guinea, which you used to use.


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 12, 2013)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> For all of you ladies who use nars sheer glow...how does it behave on oily skin. I am pretty oily and need something that won't have me looking greasy later in the day.


 I have extremely oily skin but I still prefer sheer glow over sheer matte. I just use setting spray and powder after a few hours.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Oct 14, 2013)

lenchen said:


> I wouldn't recommend NARS Sheer glow for your skin type.


  Thank you.


----------



## TCFC (Oct 16, 2013)

I have been to MAC on numerous occasions. Each time I was matched to different colors. In the Studio Fix Compact, one person matched me to NC45 and another to NW45. Neither of them worked because I do have true yellow undertones and they both leave me orange. The third time I went they matched me to Face & Body C8, which is perfect in the Summer. But, too dark in the Winter. The last time I went they said I was NC50 in something liquid (can't remember name). But, it was too heavy for me. So I gave up on MAC after that...well, except for my MSF Natural in Dark.

  I've been to both Sephora and Ulta and have yet to find a foundation that matched. The lady at Ulta said, that they just didn't have anything that matched my "Golden" undertones that would also be dark enough. She advised me to try Bobbi Brown because their foundations have a yellow undertone. So off to Nordrom I went. I watched matched to Warm Almond 6.5 in both the Stick and Extra Repair Foundation. While those were a pretty good match, I didn't want to spend that much on a foundation when I'm still learning makeup and wear it three days a week.

  I have even tried the Revlon and Covergirl 3 n 1. The Revlon whipped is an okay color. It seems to be more for olive undertones and the Covergirl 3 n 1 in Golden Honey is actually perfect. Only problem is I have dry skin. So while it doesn't dry me out, it looks like I have makeup on, which is NOT what I want to look like. So for now I will continue to use MAC Face & Body in C7 with my MSF Natural in Dark to warm it up a bit.

  All of this to say, I am glad I found this thread and I will go and ask for samples for some of the foundations (that are less than the $50+ for Bobbi Brown) mentioned. Trying them in the store just doesn't work since I wipe it off once I leave (scared I look a mess)!!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome!  I feel you on the C8 issue. I miss it. Random: if C8 is your perfect shade, have you tried mixing C9 (you have to buy from a Pro store) and C7 to make a custom match? It actually works. I know it's a large initial layout of funds but you will have enough foundation to last a long time and it's still cheaper per ounce than some drugstore brands.  Also, do you live near a CCO? You can find the Bobbi Brown foundations there pretty often.


----------



## K_ashanti (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been trying everything under the sun being dark with yellow/golden undertones is really a challenging, I will try NARS sheer matte next...


----------



## itsagirl (Oct 19, 2013)

Has anyone else gone to Sephora and gotten a color IQ match? My number is 1R12.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 19, 2013)

I did and it matched me at least two shades too dark one day, and too light when I tried again. I gave up lol.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Welcome!  I feel you on the C8 issue. I miss it. Random: if C8 is your perfect shade, have you tried mixing C9 (you have to buy from a Pro store) and C7 to make a custom match? It actually works. I know it's a large initial layout of funds but you will have enough foundation to last a long time and it's still cheaper per ounce than some drugstore brands.  Also, do you live near a CCO? You can find the Bobbi Brown foundations there pretty often.


  Imma try this too ! I already have C9 which is pretty good but I don't feel it's perfect.... So I'm get some C7 and mix the two and see how it turns out


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 21, 2013)

Didn't I just say in the other thread I need to stop buying foundations?!?!? But this doesn't count cux it's not really a 'new' foundation... It's just a shade difference.. Lol


----------



## sagehen (Oct 22, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Didn't I just say in the other thread I need to stop buying foundations?!?!? But this doesn't count cux it's not really a 'new' foundation... It's just a shade difference.. Lol


  I really think this is more of a case of trying to make something you already have work. Yes, go with that lol!  eta: now, having said that, I am not saying I will not be taking the Cover FX plunge sometime soon. My excuse for this is that my Inglot shade was discontinued.


----------



## foizzy (Nov 11, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Lips: *Viva Glam Cyndi.*  I absolutely ADORE this one, so much so that I barely use it because it's DC'd.  Fresh Brew.  *5N* from the...um...  nudes? collection?  I can't remember the name of the collection but it was the one with the lipsticks all like 1N, 2N, 3N, etc. Ruby/RiRiWoo.  The Maybelline Vivids.
> 
> Highlighter/Bronzer.  I have YET to find a bronzer or highlighter that's not a shimmery mess.  My pores disagree with all things shimmery.  Still looking.


  Viva Glam Cyndi and 5N are my absolute favourites! I wear Cyndi by itself and 5N with Viva Glam V l/g over it.

  I tend to highlight with MAC Format (blush). It gives a very subtle finish that I love. 

  Inglot Cream Foundation in 34 is my all time favourite. It used to be really red on me until I moved to the tropics and everything changed. Sadly, I've run out and have no way of getting another one for a while.

  I'm currently on my last MAC Studio Stick foundation. I bought backups to last a life time, or so I thought. I will be really sad to see this one go. I've gone back to Studio Sculpt in an attempt to stretch my Studio Stick out and also to use it up as I didn't like it but...It's surprisingly good. I have to do some contouring on the perimeter of my face but that's ok.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder about 5N. I don't know why I have neglected it so.  I so want to know what foundation Tasha Smith is wearing on the Chew (I am not watching it by choice; I am in a hospital emergency room). It is flawless. I wish we could watch on mute and marvel at her makeup.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 11, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Thanks for the reminder about 5N. I don't know why I have neglected it so.  I so want to know what foundation Tasha Smith is wearing on the Chew (I am not watching it by choice; I am in a hospital emergency room). It is flawless. I wish we could watch on mute and marvel at her makeup.


  Oh no Sage, hope everything goes okay !


----------



## sagehen (Nov 11, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Oh no Sage, hope everything goes okay !


  Oh, I was just visiting a relative but they had poor tv tastes. I am telling you - her makeup (Tasha's) was flawless.


----------



## PrissyChrissy (Nov 12, 2013)

I tried Nars Macao and to me it looks too orange, so if someone is interested in purchasing, I would sell it for cheap. I also tried the Kat Von D in 66 but I think it can come off ashy on the skin. I am going to try out the Color IQ at Sephora to find my perfect matches


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Marc Jacobs foundation?  What shade did you get?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 12, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> Has anyone tried the Marc Jacobs foundation?  What shade did you get?


  I got a sample from sephora in shade #84


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## itsagirl (Nov 13, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> Has anyone tried the Marc Jacobs foundation?  What shade did you get?


  #84 Cocoa Medium, but it's out of stock online right now. It's a perfect match and I have very olive undertones  





PrissyChrissy said:


> I tried Nars Macao and to me it looks too orange, so if someone is interested in purchasing, I would sell it for cheap. I also tried the Kat Von D in 66 but I think it can come off ashy on the skin. I am going to try out the Color IQ at Sephora to find my perfect matches


  ColorIQ is a good starting point. It gave me 29 matches and the MUA tried three foundations in-store and gave me three to take home.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you, Itsagirl!


----------



## sagehen (Nov 14, 2013)

PSA: Marc Jacobs GeniusGel foundation in 84 (Cocoa Medium) is back in stock on Sephora. Too bad the VIB code finally stopped working.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 14, 2013)

sagehen said:


> PSA: Marc Jacobs GeniusGel foundation in 84 (Cocoa Medium) is back in stock on Sephora. Too bad the VIB code finally stopped working.


  I know right! They probably have a set amount of products they are willing to sell for the VIB sales


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 16, 2013)

i'm happy I found this thread. I wear a NC 50 in pro longwear and a NW43 in studio fix. I have wanted to try some new foundations but I am in Korea and they don't have  a lot of selection for foundation for WOC.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 4, 2013)

Confession time: So, uh, Stila is dc'ing their Natural Finish Oil Free Foundation, and they still had some left in shade H...my shade. I just scooped up three bottles and added a couple items to get free shipping. Scandalous? Maybe, but $38 bottles of foundation going for $9 can do that for a person. I am so sad they are getting rid of this item. There is no shade match in the Stay All Day foundation for me.


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 4, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Confession time: So, uh, Stila is dc'ing their Natural Finish Oil Free Foundation, and they still had some left in shade H...my shade. I just scooped up three bottles and added a couple items to get free shipping. Scandalous? Maybe, but $38 bottles of foundation going for $9 can do that for a person. I am so sad they are getting rid of this item. There is no shade match in the Stay All Day foundation for me.


  i'm going to look for that right now. if you are scopping it up it must be serious lol


----------



## sagehen (Dec 4, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> i'm going to look for that right now. if you are scopping it up it must be serious lol


  It is. It took me a little learning curve, but when paired with a rich setting powder (Stla does not make one dark enough for us) it is a beautiful, long-wearing finish that does not lean orange/red nor gray. This is great for me, because my skin is neutral and so is this foundation.


----------



## fabulousfab (Dec 9, 2013)

Morning Ladies,

  I just got match to MAC SFF in NC50 this past weekend. I am wearing it this morning and so far I like. Below is the other foundation that I used or have tried.

  MUFE duo mat powder- 216 caramel (perfect match love it!)

  Naked Skin- 11.0

  BH cosmetics- Deep Cocoa ( This blends into my skin perfectly) At one point I couldn't decide between  Deep Cocoa or Deep Beige because they both match me. Deep Beige has a slight red undertone for me I may use Deep Beige in the summer. 

  MUFE 177- I have tried a sample of this but it looks ashy grey on me. I may give this another try with a different prime it could have been the lighting. 

  Lancome Teint Idole - I am trying a of 500 W and 510 C they both seem to back to match me I can't seem to decide.

  Cover Girl Queen 3 n 1- Almond glow matches ok but it gives me a ashy look (it could be the lighting) I have tried golden honey it matches my T-zone but  too yellow for my perimeter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Didn't I just say in the other thread I need to stop buying foundations?!?!? But this doesn't count cux it's not really a 'new' foundation... It's just a shade difference.. Lol







Lele!


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Dec 9, 2013)

fabulousfab said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I just got match to MAC SFF in NC50 this past weekend. I am wearing it this morning and so far I like. Below is the other foundation that I used or have tried.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this!  Sephora is two hours away from me.  I wanted to try the MUF duo mat powder but was unsure of the color.  I have heard great reviews on the BH cosmetics foundation.  I might give this one a try.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 9, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> Thank you for posting this!  Sephora is two hours away from me.  I wanted to try the MUF duo mat powder but was unsure of the color.  I have heard great reviews on the BH cosmetics foundation.  I might give this one a try.


  The DuoMat is great - I was so happy when Sephora decided to continue carrying it - I could not find a good match in the new powder foundation from MUFE.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Dec 9, 2013)

sagehen said:


> The DuoMat is great - I was so happy when Sephora decided to continue carrying it - I could not find a good match in the new powder foundation from MUFE.


  Cool!  I am going to put this on my shopping list.  Do you use this alone or in addition to a liquid foundation?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 9, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> Cool!  I am going to put this on my shopping list.  Do you use this alone or in addition to a liquid foundation?


  I use it over foundations that give really sheer (to me) coverage like MUFE Face and Body or MAC Face and Body.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Dec 9, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I use it over foundations that give really sheer (to me) coverage like MUFE Face and Body or MAC Face and Body.


  Ok!  Thank you for the helpful info!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 9, 2013)

Medgal- hahaha !!!


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Dec 12, 2013)

Do any of you use Kat Von D, if so what color


----------



## sagehen (Dec 16, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Didn't I just say in the other thread I need to stop buying foundations?!?!? But this doesn't count cux it's not really a 'new' foundation... It's just a shade difference.. Lol


  ***hangs head in shame*** I said this same thing about not buying any more foundation. Today I was in Rite Aid for cough drops and several shades of Revlon Nearly Naked foundation were on 75% clearance...my shade being one of them. I grabbed one to try. I can't say I wouldn't go back and get another if it works out. I am cracking this baby open tomorrow to see.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 16, 2013)

sagehen said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't I just say in the other thread I need to stop buying foundations?!?!? But this doesn't count cux it's not really a 'new' foundation... It's just a shade difference.. Lol
> ...


  Hahah it's okay !! We all do the same thing


----------



## sagehen (Dec 18, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Hahah it's okay !! We all do the same thing


  Yes, but I did it again yesterday! I ony have one face!  I want to add Dark 5 in the new CG True Blend line to the list for consideration for NC50 ladies to check out! Nice matte finish for several hours on this oily skin.  OT eta: I wish I had not discovered this until tonight. I have had a tremendously bad day and it would have been nice to come home with a new pretty lol. Now I will have to make do with a cupcake, or a nice stiff shot of bourbon. I don't have it in me to shop for pretties - I shot my wad yesterday.


----------



## lustnmakeup (Dec 19, 2013)

New to the thread but I use the Kat Von D in #68 I don't know if they still carry it. At least I know my Sephora no longer does.


----------



## sunsational (Dec 21, 2013)

CRIMSONDIVA82 said:


> Do any of you use Kat Von D, if so what color


  Nope. The closest shade was too red for me. 

  Does anyone use Chanel Perfection Lumiere?


----------



## afulton (Dec 22, 2013)

sunsational said:


> Does anyone use Chanel Perfection Lumiere?


  I use 114 Amber in Chanel Perfection Lumiere


----------



## justxbri (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome Thread!

  Very Helpful ladies. I currently use NC50 as well in studio fix fluid and was wondering if any of you had any good cheaper/ drugstore dupes for oily skin. 

  Thank You


----------



## justxbri (Jan 8, 2014)

Well I'm seeing more posts now that I made an account!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 8, 2014)

justxbri said:


> Awesome Thread!  Very Helpful ladies. I currently use NC50 as well in studio fix fluid and was wondering if any of you had any good cheaper/ drugstore dupes for oily skin.   Thank You


 Maybelline Fit Me in 355 Coconut (the stick gives better oil control) CoverGril Queen outlast 3-in-1 foundation (read through this thread - there is a lot of debate about the best shade, depending on your undertone and preference) CG TruBlend Dark Series (depends on undertone, but 5 or 6?) Revlon Nearly Naked - Chestnut or Cappucino Black Opal - people in this thread have mentioned anywhere from nutmeg to hazelnut  Those were off the top of my head - some better than others for oily skin, but I have used all of these, have very oily skin and can get a couple hours of wear before blotting. Blotting doesn't bother me. Even everyone's beloved Revlon Colorstay does not give me more than 4-5 hours without needing to blot.  Oh, another suggestion - if you have a couple of foundations that you think are a good match, plug them into findation.com, which was also mentioned early in this thread. It gives suggestions across the price spectrum.


----------



## justxbri (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for the help! I really appreciate it and am going to do some research into those products and that site.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2014)

Ladies, I broke down today..I drove two counties over to a decent Sephora so I could get a lipstick I have been searching all over for because I WANT to wear it Monday. Anyway, there are two in the mall I went to and I had to go all over the place to find the new one...so, I finally get there and I saw that they had the MUFE HD blush in a shade I wanted to I grabbed it, *and a Marc Jacobs Genius Gel foundation (cocoa medium) and Perfection Powder foundation (cocoa) that I had tested before and LOVED*. Heck, I wanted to make the trip and the 10,000 steps in the mall worth it. Glad I was wearing walking shoes lol.  I am only mildly ashamed. That was my third foundation purchase this week.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok, I found my "perfect" foundation. It's Make Up For Ever Pro Finish Powder in 177.  It's a powder that can be built up to full coverage.  But, you don't need a lot of powder to cover really well.  I've just been using concealer to cover some spots, tap a little powder on my face, and then buff it. The powder can also be applied wet (I guess for fuller coverage) but I think that this is unnecessary because the dry application coverage is so good.  

  I have stopped using my Bare Minerals foundation (which I wasn't too fond of anyway) and my MAC MSF natural. This completely blows MAC Studio Fix power out of the water. You will think that Studio Fix powder is garbage after you use this product. I have also used Becca Mineralize Foundation, and the coverage and color of the MUFE is wayyyy better. 

  I think that this powder is slightly yellow based (the packaging says that 177 is a neutral color, but I think I see yellow in it when it's applied).  The 175 was a perfect match for me when I sprayed my face with Fix+ after I applied it (which means that the powder oxidizes to a darker color), but since it will be Spring soon, I went with the darker 177.


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 22, 2014)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Ok, I found my "perfect" foundation. It's Make Up For Ever Pro Finish Powder in 177.  It's a powder that can be built up to full coverage.  But, you don't need a lot of powder to cover really well.  I've just been using concealer to cover some spots, tap a little powder on my face, and then buff it. The powder can also be applied wet (I guess for fuller coverage) but I think that this is unnecessary because the dry application coverage is so good.    I have stopped using my Bare Minerals foundation (which I wasn't too fond of anyway) and my MAC MSF natural. This completely blows MAC Studio Fix power out of the water. You will think that Studio Fix powder is garbage after you use this product. I have also used Becca Mineralize Foundation, and the coverage and color of the MUFE is wayyyy better.   I think that this powder is slightly yellow based (the packaging says that 177 is a neutral color, but I think I see yellow in it when it's applied).  The 175 was a perfect match for me when I sprayed my face with Fix+ after I applied it (which means that the powder oxidizes to a darker color), but since it will be Spring soon, I went with the darker 177.


i love my studio fix. i wear nw43 in studio fix. what shade are you? you have me wanting to pick up Make up forever powder lol


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 23, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> i love my studio fix. i wear nw43 in studio fix. what shade are you? you have me wanting to pick up Make up forever powder lol


  MAC artists matched me to NW43 in Studio Fix powder, but I think it looks really, really orange on me. NW45 looks a tad bit better, but it's still super orange. I was wearing NW45 occasionally, when I didn't feel like applying a full face. But, I never feel like my skin looks polished when I wear the SF powder alone. Also, I don't take photographs in SF powder because I get flashback in it. If you can stop by Sephora, I think you should try MUFE powder.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Feb 23, 2014)

justxbri said:


> Awesome Thread!
> 
> Very Helpful ladies. I currently use NC50 as well in studio fix fluid and was wondering if any of you had any good cheaper/ drugstore dupes for oily skin.
> 
> Thank You


I just Revlon Colorstay Oil Free (make sure you get the one for oily/combo skin) in Caramel and I set it with a powder and I am usually good throughout the day. I also use a mattifying primer before any foundation.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 23, 2014)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I just Revlon Colorstay Oil Free (make sure you get the one for oily/combo skin) in Caramel and I set it with a powder and I am usually good throughout the day. I also use a mattifying primer before any foundation.


  What powder do you use? I am trying to figure out the best one to use with Colorstay.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Feb 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> What powder do you use? I am trying to figure out the best one to use with Colorstay.


  I just use my MAC studio fix to set it.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 24, 2014)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I just use my MAC studio fix to set it.


  Oh, cool. I am going to try this. Powder brush or puff?  Thanks!


----------



## sagehen (Feb 24, 2014)

Ladies I just have to report this here: that Marc Jacobs Genius Gel foundation in Cocoa Medium, set with the Perfecting Powder foundation in Cocoa, has made it thru 13 hours so far.  I did my face (I did set with a heavy-duty setting spray), but I am very oily, and it has held on my face through a looong day, part of which included a funeral and graveside service. I have blotted once, and powdered once. That's all. I usually do that much by 10 am. This is the second time it has performed  well. The first time I had it put on at a Sephora with no primer, and it lasted maybe 8 hours before noticeable breakdown, but this time I used Boots No. 7 Beautifully Matte primer. Feels like nothing on, a little goes a long way, very pigmented. It went on with medium coverage and still looks decent. This stuff is NICE. I didn't want to like this stuff, but I do. This is my official "special occasion" foundation lol.


----------



## Wordyodopefresh (Feb 28, 2014)

NC 45-50 with golden undertones and *super oily skin*. NC 45 is too light, and NC50 is a bit too deep, but I usually go with NC50. 

*Foundations/Tinted Moisturizers:*
Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Even Finish Compact Foundation in Warm Almond 6.5 (oil free)
Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer Walnut

*Favorite Blushes:*
NARS Taj Mahal
NARS Taos
MAC Loverush
MAC Love Joy
MAC Blunt - good contour color

*Favorite Highlighters:*
Benefit's Watt's UP
MAC Shell

*Favorite Bronzers:*
MAC Mineralize in Deep Dark
Milani Baked Bronzer in Golden

*Favorite Lipsticks/Gloss:*
MAC Ruby Woo (cult classic)
NARS Dolce Vita
MAC Fast Play
MAC Vegas Volt
MAC Impassioned
MAC Spirit
MAC Rebel
MAC Smoked Purple (discontinued - try Cyber)
NARS Cruella
NYX Xtreme Lip Cream in Natural
NYX Xtreme Lip Cream in Nude Peach Fuzz
MAC Rare Exotic (discontinued)


----------



## lenchen (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Saghen, Sorry I'm just now seeing your post. I stopped using the NARS because I became obsessed with tinted moisturizer. I use the NARS sheer glow on occasion but not often.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 2, 2014)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Ok, I found my "perfect" foundation. It's Make Up For Ever Pro Finish Powder in 177.  It's a powder that can be built up to full coverage.  But, you don't need a lot of powder to cover really well.  I've just been using concealer to cover some spots, tap a little powder on my face, and then buff it. The powder can also be applied wet (I guess for fuller coverage) but I think that this is unnecessary because the dry application coverage is so good.
> 
> I have stopped using my Bare Minerals foundation (which I wasn't too fond of anyway) and my MAC MSF natural. This completely blows MAC Studio Fix power out of the water. You will think that Studio Fix powder is garbage after you use this product. I have also used Becca Mineralize Foundation, and the coverage and color of the MUFE is wayyyy better.
> 
> I think that this powder is slightly yellow based (the packaging says that 177 is a neutral color, but I think I see yellow in it when it's applied).  The 175 was a perfect match for me when I sprayed my face with Fix+ after I applied it (which means that the powder oxidizes to a darker color), but since it will be Spring soon, I went with the darker 177.


  I agree the Make up forever pro finish Powder  great I love it I have it in 177


----------



## sagehen (Mar 2, 2014)

lenchen said:


> Hi Saghen, Sorry I'm just now seeing your post. I stopped using the NARS because I became obsessed with tinted moisturizer. I use the NARS sheer glow on occasion but not often.


  Thanks - I appreciate you responding. Good to know because I have been wanting to try the NARS foundation you mentioned.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 6, 2014)

So, ummmm, do those of you who use Lancome Teint Idole 24-Hr feel it has scent? I just noticed it says it is "fragrance-free". This is what keeps me from trying many Lancome products, and I am seeing that 470C and thinking it should be mine. Any recent experience with Teint Idole ladies? And color advice? I am wondering if the C shade might be too pink, but I keep hearing that it's a perfect NC50 match..


----------



## lenchen (Mar 16, 2014)

sagehen said:


> So, ummmm, do those of you who use Lancome Teint Idole 24-Hr feel it has scent? I just noticed it says it is "fragrance-free". This is what keeps me from trying many Lancome products, and I am seeing that 470C and thinking it should be mine. Any recent experience with Teint Idole ladies? And color advice? I am wondering if the C shade might be too pink, but I keep hearing that it's a perfect NC50 match..


  I  haven't noticed a scent using Lancome Teint idole 24 HR


----------



## sagehen (Mar 16, 2014)

lenchen said:


> I  haven't noticed a scent using Lancome Teint idole 24 HR


  Thanks! I am off to sample.


----------



## Jubilae (Mar 16, 2014)

sagehen said:


> So, ummmm, do those of you who use Lancome Teint Idole 24-Hr feel it has scent? I just noticed it says it is "fragrance-free". This is what keeps me from trying many Lancome products, and I am seeing that 470C and thinking it should be mine. Any recent experience with Teint Idole ladies? And color advice? I am wondering if the C shade might be too pink, but I keep hearing that it's a perfect NC50 match..


  I noticed it had a scent. It also oxidized on me and made me orange.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 16, 2014)

Jubilae said:


> I noticed it had a scent. It also oxidized on me and made me orange.


  Ohhh, could you tell me what shade you used and what MAC shade you are? I don't want to assume just because it's the NC50 thread. Thanks for your response. I want to know all I can. It's a lot of $$ to invest in a base product. And if it oxidizes, I will be sure not to try it sight unseen on a weekday at work lol.


----------



## tiera720 (Mar 19, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Ohhh, could you tell me what shade you used and what MAC shade you are? I don't want to assume just because it's the NC50 thread. Thanks for your response. I want to know all I can. It's a lot of $$ to invest in a base product. And if it oxidizes, I will be sure not to try it sight unseen on a weekday at work lol.


  I know you weren't asking me but I used the Lancôme foundation and it did have a slight perfumey smell which I could have gotten over if it didn't  oxidize so much! I seriously felt like an Oompa Loompa at the end of the day. I used 470 suede C. I wanted to love it but I just couldn't make it work. And I'm a Mac nc50.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 19, 2014)

tiera720 said:


> I know you weren't asking me but I used the Lancôme foundation and it did have a slight perfumey smell which I could have gotten over if it didn't  oxidize so much! I seriously felt like an Oompa Loompa at the end of the day. I used 470 suede C. I wanted to love it but I just couldn't make it work. And I'm a Mac nc50.


  Thanks for your input. This is the color I was looking at. I think I might get a sample before committing to it.


----------



## Jubilae (Mar 28, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Ohhh, could you tell me what shade you used and what MAC shade you are? I don't want to assume just because it's the NC50 thread. Thanks for your response. I want to know all I can. It's a lot of $$ to invest in a base product. And if it oxidizes, I will be sure not to try it sight unseen on a weekday at work lol.


  Sorry for the delay...for some reason I don't get notified at all. I'm NC50 in MAC. 

  That's exactly what happened to me. My coworker was like, what happened to your face?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ran to the bathroom and I was burnt orange. lol.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 19, 2014)

captodometer said:


> I tried the Kat Von D powder foundation: the store had all 16 of the available shades..  They didn't have the darker shades of the liquid foundation for me to try, although I don't think 66 would have worked for me. Beige undertone as described is neutral and therefore a no for me: I usually need warm and yellow or golden.  NARS: no New Guinea to swatch either. The last available shade was Trinidad: too red, too dark.   Sephora can be such a hit or miss when it comes to being able to actually see the darker foundation shades in person    *In our skintone range, the chances of being able to sell or swap an unwanted foundation are slim to nonexistent: I've ended up having to RAOK mine. *So if I'm going to invest $25+, I definitely want to see it before I buy it. This is probably one of the reasons that I have more or less stuck with MAC over the years: there's never any issue with actually being able to see and try the product.


  This is so true, and I know I have already said this. But I so badly want to get rid of a bottle of Truffle (6N1) from EL and here it sits. I don't even have anyone to RAOK it to. That frustrates me. However, the thought of this little bottle wasted is curbing my foundation whoring.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a nc45-50 my face is darker around the perimeter and lighter in the center. I also have red/golden undertones. in mufe i wear 173 and 175.


----------



## sagehen (Apr 22, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I'm a nc45-50 my face is darker around the perimeter and lighter in the center. I also have red/golden undertones. in mufe i wear 173 and 175.


  This is exactly the reason I ask for samples before I buy foundation, because the SA's at Sephora and other department stores like to slap some product on the side of the jaw and think that will do. I have learned to get a sample and take it home to use all over my face and give it time to do what it's going to do. What's the point of unlimited Beauty Bar time for VIB Rouge at Sephora if no one wants to do your face?  Lipstickdiva, do you mix or use the two different shades and blend?


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Lipstickdiva, do you mix or use the two different shades and blend?


I stil have some playing around to do so I haven't really mixed the two shades together yet, but I do blend the foundations together. I tried the nc50 and nc45 back in the winter and it looks much better than the nw45 which is darker on me and makes me more red. I did get a sample of the NC50 I need a nc45. I'm going to save that foundation for the summer time because I get darker. I recently brought the mufe foundations and it looks great on me. I still have some playing around to do with the foundations.


----------



## LouGarner (May 17, 2014)

hey ladies. what did you all pick up from AA collection. I have to buy my items online because they are hell of expensive here in Korea.


----------



## tiera720 (May 21, 2014)

I picked up Delphic to use as a highlight and all the shadows. I'm an extra dimension fiend!!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (May 22, 2014)

I missed out
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....I missed all of the online launches, and I couldn't make it to a store today (plus, I figured that the stores would be sold out by the time I made it there after work).  I wanted the two blushes. Did anyone here get the blushes? If so, what did you think of them? Any swatches on NC50 skin????

  A few weeks ago I did get a new MUFE concealer. I got the Full Coverage concealer in 18.  The concealer is slightly darker than I would like and has a little orange tint to it (which I like because orange helps to camouflage my hyper pigmentation), and I like it a lot better than my MAC Select Cover foundation. But, I think I like my MAC ProLongwear Concealer more than the MUFE, because the finish of it looks better than the MUFE.


----------



## tiera720 (May 22, 2014)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I missed out:sigh: ....I missed all of the online launches, and I couldn't make it to a store today (plus, I figured that the stores would be sold out by the time I made it there after work).  I wanted the two blushes. Did anyone here get the blushes? If so, what did you think of them? Any swatches on NC50 skin????  A few weeks ago I did get a new MUFE concealer. I got the Full Coverage concealer in 18.  The concealer is slightly darker than I would like and has a little orange tint to it (which I like because orange helps to camouflage my hyper pigmentation), and I like it a lot better than my MAC Select Cover foundation. But, I think I like my MAC ProLongwear Concealer more than the MUFE, because the finish of it looks better than the MUFE.


 I used sea me hear me blush today. I had to really build the color and even then there was only a faint hint of color. I wouldn't waste my money on it


----------



## im10ika (May 23, 2014)

sagehen said:


> So, ummmm, do those of you who use Lancome Teint Idole 24-Hr feel it has scent? I just noticed it says it is "fragrance-free". This is what keeps me from trying many Lancome products, and I am seeing that 470C and thinking it should be mine. Any recent experience with Teint Idole ladies? And color advice? I am wondering if the C shade might be too pink, but I keep hearing that it's a perfect NC50 match..


 I'm in color 460 and it works fine


----------



## im10ika (May 23, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> hey ladies. what did you all pick up from AA collection. I have to buy my items online because they are hell of expensive here in Korea.


 I picked up Aphrodite shell, will be using as a highlighter. Two blushes which the lighter on is going back. Two lipsticks, one in enchanted on and Goddess of Sea. I have both brushes. Oh and the eyeshadows , Lorelei, silver sun, fathoms deep


----------



## LouGarner (May 24, 2014)

im10ika said:


> I picked up Aphrodite shell, will be using as a highlighter. Two blushes which the lighter on is going back. Two lipsticks, one in enchanted on and Goddess of Sea. I have both brushes. Oh and the eyeshadows , Lorelei, silver sun, fathoms deep


 I have all those items minus the brushes and silver sun.  I was worried about AS because alot of people were saying about it not being WOC friendly


----------



## im10ika (May 24, 2014)

Yeah it's more like a soft highlighter


----------



## im10ika (May 24, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I have all those items minus the brushes and silver sun.  I was worried about AS because alot of people were saying about it not being WOC friendly


Yeah it's more like a soft highlighter


----------



## meka72 (May 25, 2014)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I missed out:sigh: ....I missed all of the online launches, and I couldn't make it to a store today (plus, I figured that the stores would be sold out by the time I made it there after work).  I wanted the two blushes. Did anyone here get the blushes? If so, what did you think of them? Any swatches on NC50 skin????  A few weeks ago I did get a new MUFE concealer. I got the Full Coverage concealer in 18.  The concealer is slightly darker than I would like and has a little orange tint to it (which I like because orange helps to camouflage my hyper pigmentation), and I like it a lot better than my MAC Select Cover foundation. But, I think I like my MAC ProLongwear Concealer more than the MUFE, because the finish of it looks better than the MUFE.


  You could call Nordstrom beauty and they could search for stores that have what you want. That's how I got my Rihanna items. I just got See Me Hear Me blush, today, that way as well.


----------



## littlemissk (May 31, 2014)

I've been stalking this thread for a while now
  I'm fairly new to make-up 

  I'm a NC50 in Studio Fix Fluid and Studio Tech 
  and a 335 in Maybelline Fit Me stick 

  I would like to know what color I would be in L'oreal True Match or Cover Girl 

  and also what are the best berry pink and nude lipsticks/glosses for NC50? 

  Lastly, what are some good blushes?
  I'm currently loving Mac Gleeful and Sweet as Cocoa.

  Thank you!


----------



## sagehen (May 31, 2014)

littlemissk said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while now I'm fairly new to make-up   I'm a NC50 in Studio Fix Fluid and Studio Tech  and a 335 in Maybelline Fit Me stick   I would like to know what color I would be in L'oreal True Match or Cover Girl   and also what are the best berry pink and nude lipsticks/glosses for NC50?   Lastly, what are some good blushes? I'm currently loving Mac Gleeful and Sweet as Cocoa.  Thank you!


 Depending on your undertones, try C7 (Nut Brown) in True Match or N9.  Also, which covergirl foundation are you looking at?


----------



## littlemissk (May 31, 2014)

The Queen collection isn't anywhere near me, so I would either try TurBlend or Outlast


----------



## itsagirl (May 31, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *littlemissk* 

 

  Lastly, what are some good blushes?
  I'm currently loving Mac Gleeful and Sweet as Cocoa.

  Thank you! 


*MAC*
  Raizin
  Fever
  Format
  Mocha
  Frankly Scarlet

*NARS*
  Day Dream
  Dolce Vita
  Coeur Battant
  Liberte
  Seduction

*Illmasqua*
  Hussy


----------



## lenchen (Jun 9, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Ohhh, could you tell me what shade you used and what MAC shade you are? I don't want to assume just because it's the NC50 thread. Thanks for your response. I want to know all I can. It's a lot of $$ to invest in a base product. And if it oxidizes, I will be sure not to try it sight unseen on a weekday at work lol.


  I know I'm late on this but I would try the shade 500W, perfect match for me, I used this foundation on my wedding day and it did not oxidize at all.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 9, 2014)

I tried a new foundation based on my findation.com matches and it's a pretty good match for me. Clinique super balanced foundation in the color Golden!! So far so good in terms of oiliness as well.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 9, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> I tried a new foundation based on my findation.com matches and it's a pretty good match for me. Clinique super balanced foundation in the color Golden!! So far so good in terms of oiliness as well.


  that's good to hear


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 10, 2014)

So today  I'm trying my sample of Nars sheer glow foundation in Trinidad. I went in for New Guinea which is my findation.com match. They were out of New Guinea so the SA gave me Trinidad which she claims looks like it would be a better match. NOTTTTT. ITS WAY TOO DARK!! Ok not wayyyy dark but it's DARK for me. Still wearable but I'm afraid what I'm gonna look like by midday. Lord have mercy


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 10, 2014)

My Trinidad face


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 10, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> My Trinidad face


it looks really nice on you.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks bunches. I just have to make sure that my much lighter chest isn't showing much.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 11, 2014)

So I tossed the balance of my Trinidad sample bc it melted off my face by evening time. Leaving me an oily dark mess. Trying MUFE 177 today! Again way too flat at too dark on me.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 11, 2014)

My MUFE 177 face! Looks very dark in person!!


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 11, 2014)

So MUFE 177 is again too dark for me and reddish after it oxidizes and mixes with my oily skin throughout the day. Blotted one with paper. Used my MSFN in dark tan once. No foundation can stand up to my over active sebaceous glands. In the correct shade I think I'd actually purchase this foundation. Will get other samples. This one is going in the trash


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> My Trinidad face


  Trinidad looks good to me. That said, I have Trinidad but it is not orange enough. New Orleans is a dead on march for me


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2014)

I had the same experience with MUFE 177. It was too dark in the center of my face and my chest. It was also too heavy on my skin.   





Angel007 said:


> So MUFE 177 is again too dark for me and reddish after it oxidizes and mixes with my oily skin throughout the day. Blotted one with paper. Used my MSFN in dark tan once. No foundation can stand up to my over active sebaceous glands. In the correct shade I think I'd actually purchase this foundation. Will get other samples. This one is going in the trash


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Jun 11, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> My MUFE 177 face! Looks very dark in person!!


  I know you say that it's too dark in person, but it may be your "photos" foundation because it looks great here!


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 11, 2014)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I know you say that it's too dark in person, but it may be your "photos" foundation because it looks great here!


 Thanks a lot love. That's bc it was just applied . Didn't get oily and slick looking yet


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 13, 2014)

My NW 43 face today. Warned up with a pump of my match master 7.5 bc it look like a highlighter orange on the back of my hand .  Used my milani multitasker powder in 9 deep amber. Might get powder in either 7 or 8 if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 13, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> My NW 43 face today. Warned up with a pump of my match master 7.5 bc it look like a highlighter orange on the back of my hand .  Used my milani multitasker powder in 9 deep amber. Might get powder in either 7 or 8 if I can get my hands on it.


  I think this is the best match so far, FWIW.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 14, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I think this is the best match so far, FWIW.


 Thanks Doll


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 16, 2014)

Back to old faithful #1 my Matchmaster 7.5. My only other love next to my NC50


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 16, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> Back to old faithful #1 my Matchmaster 7.5. My only other love next to my NC50


  Crazy how you go back to loving something you already have. Happened to me too lately. I went back to loving my pro longwear foundation in NC50


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 16, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> Crazy how you go back to loving something you already have. Happened to me too lately. I went back to loving my pro longwear foundation in NC50


 Too true. If it ain't broke don't fix it right. Lol.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 22, 2014)

I think I'm about to give up SFF bc it has no pump so that's an extra 10 bucks plus it has less product than Matchmaster!!!! How did I forget this. I just cannot remember ever buying a pump before. Maybe I just poured it out and never gave it a thought before. Oh well. I'm done venting now


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 23, 2014)

Here she is. My SFF NC 50 face️HAPPY MONDAY Y'ALL


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 23, 2014)

Can anyone help me with this? I'm still trying to find the right concealer for my under eye highlight. I've been using maybelline fit me consealer #30 set with banana powder but I feel like it blends out almost completely after I put on my setting powder which is my MSFN on dark tan. I also have a PLW concealer in NW 40 but results the same. It's probably my technique since  I'm still new to highlighting and contouring. But any suggestions for product or technique would be much appreciated. My pics are all thru this thread now  so u can see my end results. I just want the highlight to stand out a little more.


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 23, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> Can anyone help me with this? I'm still trying to find the right concealer for my under eye highlight. I've been using maybelline fit me consealer #30 set with banana powder but I feel like it blends out almost completely after I put on my setting powder which is my MSFN on dark tan. I also have a PLW concealer in NW 40 but results the same. It's probably my technique since  I'm still new to highlighting and contouring. But any suggestions for product or technique would be much appreciated. My pics are all thru this thread now  so u can see my end results. I just want the highlight to stand out a little more.


  I like to mix bright forecast p&p higlighter pen with a little tiny bit of nw40 concealer to brighten my highlight


----------



## sagehen (Jul 10, 2014)

OK, I think I have found my summer base products: 1.5 pumps SFF in NC55 with 1 pump of NW47. A little NW40 for concealer and set with Revlon Colorstay translucent powder in Medium/Deep (I KNEW I would find a use for this powder!). Now I  just need to get up early enough to put on more than lipgloss and mascara and I will be set. I will see you in the fall, NC50 lol!


----------



## Angel007 (Jul 11, 2014)

Someone's feeling  themself this morning. Trying out Revlon Color Stay in Carmel 400


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 11, 2014)

Im also nc50&wear 400 in Revlon..I love how it helps control the shine! #teamoily looks nice on you


----------



## sagehen (Jul 11, 2014)

BrintsAngel said:


> Im also nc50&wear 400 in Revlon..I love how it helps control the shine! #teamoily looks nice on you


  Ha Ha! Welcome, fellow #team oily member lol! What other foundations do you wear?


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 11, 2014)

LOL! Thank you. Mufe177&178,Fashion Fair Brown Blaze Glow,Iman earth medium,Queen Collection Almond Glow...I rarely wear foundation yet I'm on the hunt for the "perfect1" smh... Lately its been bb creams..Black Radiance&Kiss Aqua love them!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 11, 2014)

BrintsAngel said:


> LOL! Thank you. Mufe177&178,Fashion Fair Brown Blaze Glow,Iman earth medium,Queen Collection Almond Glow...I rarely wear foundation yet I'm on the hunt for the "perfect1" smh... Lately its been bb creams..Black Radiance&Kiss Aqua love them!


  Thanks for this - I have been wondering which of the Iman to try. I will start there.


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 11, 2014)

Your welcome,I hope you like it! BTW its a little red,I don't mind that in a powder,don't like it in a liquid foundation. Just a heads up.


----------



## Angel007 (Jul 12, 2014)

HEY BEAUTIES!!!! Anyone ever try the Rock & Republic Exhibition Pressed Powder in the shade ANGORA?? The packaging was irresistible when I saw it on EBay after seeing a IG MUA use it in her FOTD post. Reply if you ever used and let me know your thoughts. I'm using it right now as I type as my setting powder instead of my MSFN in dark tan today.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Jul 14, 2014)

I recently got new "Summer" foundation, because I had been breaking out and need more coverage than my MUFE Pro Powder is giving me. I had the hardest time finding a foundation that would work for me, at Sephora. Everything seemed too light/grey/greenish...I finally settled on MUFE HD in 178. It's working for now. Honestly, I think it's just meh.  I just don't think it looks like anything special.  

  I really liked the Kat Von D foundation in 74, while at the store. But, then I got home and it just looked way too light under my bathroom lights. Anyone have any suggestions for fuller coverage foundations that are equivalent to MUFE HD 178/MAC NW45? 

*But, some lip products I've fallen in love with are*: 

  *Hourglass Icon Lip Liner- GET IT. RUN and get it!!!! It's a long wear lip liner very blue-based lip liner. You can use it as a lip liner or fill your lips in with it. It will last ALLLLL day, so I think it's worth its $26 price because you use it way less than traditional liners. I pair it with my blue-based red lipsticks, and my orange lipsticks.  I wish I could find a less expensive dupe, but I'll definitely buy again if I have to. Does anyone know of a really deep, blue-based red lip liner? Everything else I've swatched are usually orange-based and/or not as dark of a color as Icon. 

  *Stila Liquid Matte Lipstick in Tesoro- I used to hate orange lipsticks. They just never looked right on me. But, Tesoro changed my mind. 

  *Kat Von D Liquid Lipstick in A Go-Go- Bright orange! But, this looks great when you're going "out." It's not for the faint of heart,but it looks great when paired with Sephora's Real Red Nano Lip Liner (this lip liner is really a dark orange, not red).


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Jul 14, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> Can anyone help me with this? I'm still trying to find the right concealer for my under eye highlight. I've been using maybelline fit me consealer #30 set with banana powder but I feel like it blends out almost completely after I put on my setting powder which is my MSFN on dark tan. I also have a PLW concealer in NW 40 but results the same. It's probably my technique since I'm still new to highlighting and contouring. But any suggestions for product or technique would be much appreciated. My pics are all thru this thread now  so u can see my end results. I just want the highlight to stand out a little more.


  Try mixing your PLW NW40 concealer with PLW in NW35- very little of both (you know that the pump on them squirts out way too much product anyway).  This will brighten your under eye without it being too ghostly..but the highlight will still be noticeable.  If you don't like this, try MAC Studio Finish Concealer in NW40 (it's lighter and has more yellow in it than PLW NW40).


----------



## Angel007 (Jul 15, 2014)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Try mixing your PLW NW40 concealer with PLW in NW35- very little of both (you know that the pump on them squirts out way too much product anyway).  This will brighten your under eye without it being too ghostly..but the highlight will still be noticeable.  If you don't like this, try MAC Studio Finish Concealer in NW40 (it's lighter and has more yellow in it than PLW NW40).


 Thanks a mil. Will try that or get bright forecast as another beauty suggested!!


----------



## Queenesq (Jul 27, 2014)

Have you tried Marc Jacobs foundation?  Cocoa Medium #84 is the preferred shade for us NC50 girls.  It's pretty full coverage IMO.


----------



## .Ice (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone tried this foundation from Becca and know what shade us NC50 folk would be in it? It's the "Perfect Skin Mineral Powder Foundation".


----------



## Angel007 (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually found a drugstore foundation that stands up to its name and actually doesn't melt off my face by mid day.  Covergirl Queen Collection All Day Flawless 3 in 1 foundation. Shade Golden Honey. Looks crazy on my oily face when I put it on alone but when I'm done with my face it looks great!!


----------



## Angel007 (Jul 29, 2014)

Here goes another sample trial. This time it's Estée Lauder Double Wear Foundation in Sandlewood. I love it. Was out all day in the sun with my kids at an amusement park today. I blotted with my blot powder once on my nose and forehead. Nothing will EVER prevent oiliness on my nose. I give up trying on that. But this foundation has stayed put from 11 am til 11 pm right now. Just checked and it has not oiled up and slid off my face yet. About to go wash it off for bed now. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 30, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> Here goes another sample trial. This time it's Estée Lauder Double Wear Foundation in Sandlewood. I love it. Was out all day in the sun with my kids at an amusement park today. I blotted with my blot powder once on my nose and forehead. Nothing will EVER prevent oiliness on my nose. I give up trying on that. But this foundation has stayed put from 11 am til 11 pm right now. Just checked and it has not oiled up and slid off my face yet. About to go wash it off for bed now. I am very pleased with it.


  Oooh thanks for trying this out on my behalf lol. I have never been able to find a match in the new formula. I had had my eye on Sandalwood, and now I know I need a sample. It looks very warm, and not too pink like some of the new shades do.


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 3, 2014)

So I had also received a sample of rich chestnut in the Estée Lauder DW Foundation. So here is what she looks like on me. Looks great right!! But unfortunately she oxidized like mad. I looked like burned orange a few hrs later. So not the shade for me. Too cool I guess!!!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Aug 9, 2014)

.Ice said:


> Anyone tried this foundation from Becca and know what shade us NC50 folk would be in it? It's the "Perfect Skin Mineral Powder Foundation".


  I have this foundation in Mink, but I'm a darker NC50 who can almost go to a NW45 ( I just have really strong yellow undertones). But, this foundation looks kind of gray on me.  When I use this foundation it looks grayish color on me.  The coverage isn't that great either, to be honest.  I think that the MUFE Pro Powder is much better because the coverage is much more buildable, and for people with strong yellow undertones the color match is better.


----------



## makeuptianna (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

  I have a strong yellow undertone in my skin. I wanted to share the foundations that I love:

  Nars Macao (Fav)
  Black Opal in Nutmeg (Summer)
  Black Opal in Truly Topaz (Winter)
  MAC Studio Sculpt in NC55 (NC50 is too red for me)


  I want to try Maybelline FIt Me in 350-355 but as I was reading this thread I see mixed reviews. I also want to Try Covergirl All Day Flawless in Golden Honey. I'm liking the yellow in the foundation so I will be trying that as well. Also, I am going to be trying the Maybelline Fit Me Concealer in Café as well. The only thing about trying out a lot of products is that my skin is acne prone and it scares me. What are your recommendations in products for someone like me who has a lot of yellow in there skin? I want to try a lot of drugstore foundations because the NARS products are killing my pockets (lol).

  Whats some of your fav drug store foundations and powders?  P.S. Revlon Colorstay in Carmel did not work for me.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 11, 2014)

makeuptianna said:


> Hello Everyone,  I have a strong yellow undertone in my skin. I wanted to share the foundations that I love:  Nars Macao (Fav) Black Opal in Nutmeg (Summer) Black Opal in Truly Topaz (Winter) MAC Studio Sculpt in NC55 (NC50 is too red for me)   I want to try Maybelline FIt Me in 350-355 but as I was reading this thread I see mixed reviews. I also want to Try Covergirl All Day Flawless in Golden Honey. I'm liking the yellow in the foundation so I will be trying that as well. Also, I am going to be trying the Maybelline Fit Me Concealer in Café as well. The only thing about trying out a lot of products is that my skin is acne prone and it scares me. What are your recommendations in products for someone like me who has a lot of yellow in there skin? I want to try a lot of drugstore foundations because the NARS products are killing my pockets (lol).  Whats some of your fav drug store foundations and powders?  P.S. Revlon Colorstay in Carmel did not work for me.


 Maybelline FitME 350 had been dc'd, and 355 would be too dark and red for you, based on your pic. Since you wear Macao, how about FitMe 340?


----------



## makeuptianna (Aug 11, 2014)

I have to try it out to see if it could work.:eyelove:


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally sampled the Lancome Teinte Idole Foundation in 470 C. I like it ALOT. Lasted pretty much all day long. Oiled up in my t zone but nothing i mean nothing can stand up to my oil production levels. Lol.


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 12, 2014)

Forgive the lack of eye makeup. Suffering from terrible eye allergies lately. So no liner or mascara for a while.


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's another trial of Teinte Idole Foundation in 470.  I used MOM on my forehead and nose bc nothing prevents shine in my t zone. I mean NOTHING!!! Here's a freshly done face and about 11 hrs later side by side. Lighting slightly different bc I'm in 2 different bathrooms lol.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 13, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> Here's another trial of Teinte Idole Foundation in 470.  I used MOM on my forehead and nose bc nothing prevents shine in my t zone. I mean NOTHING!!! Here's a freshly done face and about 11 hrs later side by side. Lighting slightly different bc I'm in 2 different bathrooms lol.


  This is a darn fantastic match.


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm DYING to go buy a bottle especially bc lancome always has great gifts with purchase!!!





sagehen said:


> This is a darn fantastic match.


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 15, 2014)

Back to my drug store GF today Covergirl Queen Collection Golden Honey Q825


----------



## Snouks (Aug 16, 2014)

I wish i could try  Covergirl Queen Collection...they dont sell here in Canada


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm back with another trial of Lancome Teinte Idole. This shade is what the sephora SA thought would match me but I knew it wouldn't since I had 470C on my face and it was perfect. But she insisted so I took the sample. 500 W.


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 17, 2014)

You can't tell due to lighting but it's super dark and red on me. Wearing it for the day nonetheless.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 17, 2014)

I can tell, as someone who has people push this stuff that is too dark and red on me (this was the first shade that was suggested to me in this foundation. Wrong. Wrong.). Especially seeing the 470C match. It was spot on. You know you can minimize it by keeping the oil at bay for the day.


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm back with another sample. Lol. This is probably my last since I'm in love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with 4 foundations that I know work great for me. So this is the most expensive foundation I've ever tried (will NOT be purchasing). It's Chanel Perfection Lumiere Long lasting foundation in Ambre 114. It's a great match for me. I think it's spot on actually. I really like it a lot. It goes on great and actually feels powdery when applying. Never felt a liquid foundation apply like that before. It gave me a dewy but still matte finish and lasted a decent amount of time before my oils kicked into high gear. Lol. If it wasn't $50+ nearly $60 I'd probably get it. But for nearly $60 it should last me for 2 days without oiling up. Lol lol. So enough rambling I'm not a YouTuber lol. Here she goes.


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 31, 2014)

Still cant wear eye makeup yet bc of unknown allergies so forgive my eyes


----------



## sagehen (Sep 9, 2014)

@Angel007 - I hope your allergies clear up soon.  Does anyone in the NC50-ish range have a rec for a matte coral lip shade? I am dying for one. I mean CORAL...not orange, not pink. CORAL. Having the hardest time.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 9, 2014)

This looks good on you! I have a sample of PL in 114 Ambre and love it too. It is a spot on match for me as well. But that price tag though?! I might bite the bullet during one of Nordstrom's extra point days.   Thanks for doing all of the work of getting foundation samples, taking pics and providing feedback.   





Angel007 said:


> I'm back with another sample. Lol. This is probably my last since I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel007 (Sep 16, 2014)

My blot powder gets no love lately thanks to my new fave foundations CG Queen Colllection All Day Flawless, Lancome Teinte Idole and Estée Lauder Double Wear . Still need it for Matchmaster tho . Can't leave MAC alone. Lol. It's brain washing. Lol.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

.Ice said:


> Anyone tried this foundation from Becca and know what shade us NC50 folk would be in it? It's the "Perfect Skin Mineral Powder Foundation".


  I use Tobacco, but it can be a bit red. I will sometimes use Amber in the center of my face.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> I have this foundation in Mink, but I'm a darker NC50 who can almost go to a NW45 ( I just have really strong yellow undertones). But, this foundation looks kind of gray on me.  When I use this foundation it looks grayish color on me.  The coverage isn't that great either, to be honest.  I think that the MUFE Pro Powder is much better because the coverage is much more buildable, and for people with strong yellow undertones the color match is better.


 @RaizinnthaSun What shade do you wear in the MUFE Pro Powder?


----------



## gina12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!
  I have been having trouble with things suddenly oxidizing on my oily NC 50 skin this summer & was looking for a blush/ bronzer that would not.
  Everything was interacting with my serious yellow undertones & oily skin by  turning my blushes & bronzers very red or orangey on me.
  Both the on line SA & the counter SA suggested that I try Harmony for a change. I resisted because I really did not think it would show on my skin.
  Shock of all Shocks it showed and its very pretty too! It looked very nice with all my nude lipsticks & the new Rhianna lipstick as well. I do not recall seeing Harmony
  on anyone`s list but it is now a favorite daily go to. Blunt, format & gingerly are taking a break along with Guerlain #7.  Give Harmony a try if you have not already


----------



## RedLadi (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone know what color I should get in face and body? I purchased previously in N9 but it was a tinge to dark. Iam nc50 mostly but can work with nw43/nw45


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 2, 2014)

RedLadi said:


> Does anyone know what color I should get in face and body? I purchased previously in N9 but it was a tinge to dark. Iam nc50 mostly but can work with nw43/nw45


I'm a NC50 and I got C7 and it works perfect for me. you should got and get a sample before you buy a full bottle


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 2, 2014)

ok, so I'm trying a few different foundations right now.  I have nc50 prolong wear , I have kat von d deep 66 and I also have bare minerals in medium dark and I love them all. bare minerals surprised me.


----------



## RedLadi (Oct 2, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I'm a NC50 and I got C7 and it works perfect for me. you should got and get a sample before you buy a full bottle


  I know... it was a few years ago and I was new to mac and makeup in general.  I really liked the face and body but the color was just off.... since then I have learned to not be ashamed to asked for samples and I also discovered this awesome place name Specktra


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 2, 2014)

RedLadi said:


> I know... it was a few years ago and I was new to mac and makeup in general. I really liked the face and body but the color was just off.... since then I have learned to not be ashamed to asked for samples and I also discovered this awesome place name Specktra


  it's you money and you should be comfortable in your purchase. Samples are awesome and most last like a week so you can tell if you really like the product


----------



## sagehen (Nov 8, 2014)

I just want to say that if Black Opal True Finish foundation in Nutmeg were a tinge more yellow I would consider making it a regular player in my rotation.


----------



## Angel007 (Dec 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Marc Jacobs Genius Gel Foundation? What shade n what r your thoughts on it in general?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 6, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> Has anyone tried the Marc Jacobs Genius Gel Foundation? What shade n what r your thoughts on it in general?


  Grrrrl, Cocoa Medium in the liquid and Cocoa in the Powder. Use them together (I know you are oily). LOVE. This is my special occasion foundation. Wears very nicely and pretty long. PERFECT shade match and feels weightless on. You need to give it time to dry down a bit before you powder. :eyelove:


----------



## Angel007 (Dec 9, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Grrrrl, Cocoa Medium in the liquid and Cocoa in the Powder. Use them together (I know you are oily). LOVE. This is my special occasion foundation. Wears very nicely and pretty long. PERFECT shade match and feels weightless on. You need to give it time to dry down a bit before you powder. :eyelove:


  Lol. Thanks doll for the info. Gotta save up my coins to get this but gonna get some samples first of course.


----------



## Angel007 (Dec 9, 2014)

So I had to try out Clinique Stay Matte Oil Free Foundation. Only 23 bucks can't believe it. This is right after application. Too excited to wait til later to post it. Will tell you how it wears tonight.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 9, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> So I had to try out Clinique Stay Matte Oil Free Foundation. Only 23 bucks can't believe it. This is right after application. Too excited to wait til later to post it. Will tell you how it wears tonight.


  You have got to tell me which shade - Golden? Amber? Spice? These are the ones that have been recommended for me so far. Please also tell us how the wear is - does it "stay matte", does it wear long?


----------



## Angel007 (Dec 14, 2014)

sagehen said:


> You have got to tell me which shade - Golden? Amber? Spice? These are the ones that have been recommended for me so far. Please also tell us how the wear is - does it "stay matte", does it wear long?


  So my shade was Golden 24. I was not overly impressed with the wear but the color match was great. By lunch time I noticed a tad more oil on my nose than with my daily CGQ collection that I usually wear. By the the end of my day even more so. It wasn't terrible by now means. It just didn't do any more that the drugstore brand did so I'm returning it todY. For the not so oily girl it would be an awesome high end find bc it's only 23 bucks I think.


----------



## Angel007 (Dec 14, 2014)

I also tried the Kat Von D lock it tattoo foundation in deep 66. Oxidized dark on me. Could probably fix that by using a different bronzer combination bc I used one that really warms up red too. But I won't give it a 2nd chance bc I'm ALLERGIC. Got 4 GREAT LARGE BUMPS on my face with yuck in them from using this foundation. So back she goes too. Dying to try Marc jacobs soon but need a coupon or some samples or both. Lol lol.


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 15, 2014)

Angel007 said:


> I also tried the Kat Von D lock it tattoo foundation in deep 66. Oxidized dark on me. Could probably fix that by using a different bronzer combination bc I used one that really warms up red too. But I won't give it a 2nd chance bc I'm ALLERGIC. Got 4 GREAT LARGE BUMPS on my face with yuck in them from using this foundation. So back she goes too. Dying to try Marc jacobs soon but need a coupon or some samples or both. Lol lol.


  i tried deep 66 and it was just right for me.


----------



## goldenbeauty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi everyone! I've just joined and I'm so excited. This thread has helped me out a lot. After trying out so many different things I'm happy to share my faves as well . I hope this helps you all too   Foundations  MAC studio fix fluid NC50 Bobbi brown oil free even finish compact warm almond 6.5 Mufe (make up forever) hd foundation 177 Nars sheer glow Macao  Concealers   MAC Studio finish nc50 Mufe (makeup forever) full coverage 14 La girl pro concealer    •toast to conceal   •fawn to highlight   •dark cocoa to contour  Powders Mac msf natural dark Mac studio fix nc55 Smashbox halo hydrating medium/dark  Maybelline fit me 355 Loreal infallible pro matte 700  Blushes Mac coppertone Mac Raizin Mac blunt- to contour Nyx cinnamon  Nyx love Nars dolce vita  Highlighter Benefits watts up Lorac tantalizer -must get! It's gorgeous  Lipsticks Nudes  Mac honeylove with cork lip liner  Mac taupe  Mac spirit  Wet n wild bare it all  Wet n wild mocha licious  Milani matte naked - gorgeous pink nude Maybelline touch of spice  Reds  Nyx Monte Carlo -gorgeous deep red  Maybelline Divine wine   Revlon really red  MAC Russian red


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 13, 2015)

Any body try the Urban Decay Naked? if so what color is good for NC 50???


----------



## sagehen (Jan 13, 2015)

da_hood_model said:


> Any body try the Urban Decay Naked? if so what color is good for NC 50???


  I have seen people mention shades 10 and 11. I tried shade 10 and it is a nice match but it photographs awfully.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I have seen people mention shades 10 and 11. I tried shade 10 and it is a nice match but it photographs awfully.


  i hear this is not a good one for picture at all i many just go to Sephora and get a sample


----------



## sagehen (Jan 13, 2015)

da_hood_model said:


> i hear this is not a good one for picture at all i many just go to Sephora and get a sample


  Could you come back and report on this? I am really interested in this foundation, but I had a bad experience and need to hear the thoughts of some more WOC before I try again. I am especially intrigued by the idea of using it with the Naked powder.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 13, 2015)

goldenbeauty said:


> MAC Russian red








 we like a lot of the same items. what's your favorite palette right now


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Could you come back and report on this? I am really interested in this foundation, but I had a bad experience and need to hear the thoughts of some more WOC before I try again. I am especially intrigued by the idea of using it with the Naked powder.


  Sure! it is so hard to find a foundation that is dark enough but not too orangey


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 13, 2015)

da_hood_model said:


> Sure! it is so hard to find a foundation that is dark enough but not too orangey


so true.


----------



## goldenbeauty (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the urban decay smoked palette. Also I'm trying to complete my mac palette. My favorite eyeshadow is  wood winked by mac


----------



## goldenbeauty (Jan 13, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> we like a lot of the same items. what's your favorite palette right now


 I like the urban decay smoked palette. I'm not to keen on the so I'm trying to build my own Mac palette but I push some makeup geek and Nyx eyeshadows in them. I love macs woodwinked too.


----------



## goldenbeauty (Jan 13, 2015)

i hope I replied right and thank you for the welcome


----------



## sagehen (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anyone around in this thread worn MAC Love Rock mineralize blush? Just curious. I won't lie, bought because of the name and want to get some tips on it. Do you swirl your brush in it? do you use the solid part as blush and the mixed part as highlight? Bonus points if you are oily and can tell me how the shimmer looks on oily skin / large pores?


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Feb 13, 2015)

da_hood_model said:


> Any body try the Urban Decay Naked? if so what color is good for NC 50???


   I got it and sent it back lol. I got shade 10 & it was too dark for me. Think I may try shade 9, idk since I don't wear foundation much. But I'm closer to a NC 45 or NW43


----------



## GoldenGirl (Feb 14, 2015)

If I'm an NC50 and have been using the Medium Deep in the old Skinfinish, what would the equivalent of Medium Deep be in this "new" formula?  I've finally hit pan on the Medium Deep and want to try the new formula but have no idea which one is the new Medium Deep.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm NC50 and the urban decay 12 didn't even work for me. It may look fine putting on but take a pic and you will see nothing but a ghost shadow. If you are not NC45 and lighter or NW43 and lighter this will not work for you take my word


----------



## sagehen (Feb 15, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I'm NC50 and the urban decay 12 didn't even work for me. It may look fine putting on but take a pic and you will see nothing but a ghost shadow. If you are not NC45 and lighter or NW43 and lighter this will not work for you take my word


 This is exactly what happened to me lol.


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah the Naked was a bust for me too I got 9 10 and 11 they all looked awful on me


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 16, 2015)

Got a sample of lancome from work trying that next ugh this is so annoying lol


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 16, 2015)

GoldenGirl said:


> If I'm an NC50 and have been using the Medium Deep in the old Skinfinish, what would the equivalent of Medium Deep be in this "new" formula?  I've finally hit pan on the Medium Deep and want to try the new formula but have no idea which one is the new Medium Deep.


  I use dark


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 16, 2015)

I can honestly use NC50 or NW43 so I guess I fit in here haha... I just picked up the new Nars foundation in Macao... I've been using Sheer Glow and love it so let's see where this one takes me.  My faves lately for my skintone r:  Lips : MAC Taupe MAC Ruby Woo lipglass MAC Spirit MAC Verve MAC Smoked Purple MAC Instigator Milani Matte Glam Blush: MAC Sweet as Cocoa MAC Breezy MAC Fever MAC Blunt MAC Ambering Rose Highlighters: NARS  Miss Liberty MAC Cheeky Bronze MAC Trace Gold Milani Fantastic in Gold Becca Opal


----------



## Angel007 (Feb 17, 2015)

GoldenGirl said:


> If I'm an NC50 and have been using the Medium Deep in the old Skinfinish, what would the equivalent of Medium Deep be in this "new" formula?  I've finally hit pan on the Medium Deep and want to try the new formula but have no idea which one is the new Medium Deep.


You should try dark tan. It's the shade I use. It's lighter than the dark msf. I use dark on perimeter of face and dark tan over the highlighted areas in the center of my face. YASS I'm a YouTube baby lol. I learned that technique on youtube lol lol. But really I do also use it all over my face to set my foundation.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Feb 24, 2015)

Smh...I didn't even take a pic with it. I just swatched it and was like Nah! Lol. I just picked up Nars sheer glow in Macao,  so I'll see.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Feb 24, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I can honestly use NC50 or NW43 so I guess I fit in here haha... I just picked up the new Nars foundation in Macao... I've been using Sheer Glow and love it so let's see where this one takes me.  My faves lately for my skintone r:  Lips : MAC Taupe MAC Ruby Woo lipglass MAC Spirit MAC Verve MAC Smoked Purple MAC Instigator Milani Matte Glam Blush: MAC Sweet as Cocoa MAC Breezy MAC Fever MAC Blunt MAC Ambering Rose Highlighters: NARS  Miss Liberty MAC Cheeky Bronze MAC Trace Gold Milani Fantastic in Gold Becca Opal


  I just grabbed the Nars foundation same color, so hope it works. And Yass! I finally got Ruby Woo4, well the lipglass & love it. Breezy & Plum Foolery are my 2 fave Mac blushes (probably because it was the first 2 I owned).


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 24, 2015)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> I just grabbed the Nars foundation same color, so hope it works. And Yass! I finally got Ruby Woo4, well the lipglass & love it. Breezy & Plum Foolery are my 2 fave Mac blushes (probably because it was the first 2 I owned).


 The foundation is beautiful! Ur gonna love it!!! I love Plum Foolery layered over Breath of Plum, so pretty!!! Ruby Woo lip pencil is pretty with the gloss too


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 25, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Becca Opal


I just started using nars in Macao and girl I love it.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 25, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I just started using nars in Macao and girl I love it.


 Macao rocks!!!  I find that it's more neutral on me with a balance of yellow and red undertones which I need and love! Do u plan on buying the new loose powder in Mountain??? Im waiting for a review


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm NC50 in the summer, does that count?  I made a blog post for dark skinned beauties who want to start wearing MAC. Y'all probably already know your way around a mac store but I thought I would share anyway:  (Mod note: Please do not link to your own blog in posts. Keep links confined to your signature. Thanks. -shellygrrl)


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 5, 2015)

MorenitaLokita said:


> I'm NC50 in the summer, does that count?  I made a blog post for dark skinned beauties who want to start wearing MAC. Y'all probably already know your way around a mac store but I thought I would share anyway:  (Mod note: link redacted)


   I'm always up to learn about what other NC50's use from MAC! Reading now


----------



## littlemissk (Apr 22, 2015)

I just order the Cover Fx Custom Cover Drops in N90, has anybody tried these yet?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 22, 2015)

littlemissk said:


> I just order the Cover Fx Custom Cover Drops in N90, has anybody tried these yet?


  I've been waiting for n90 to come in stock, thanks! But I've been using n80+n100 and this really is an amazing product!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 22, 2015)

littlemissk said:


> I just order the Cover Fx Custom Cover Drops in N90, has anybody tried these yet?





NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I've been waiting for n90 to come in stock, thanks! But I've been using n80+n100 and this really is an amazing product!


  How are you two ladies using / planning to use the CoverFX drops? To color correct or mixed with moisturizer, etc to make a custom foundation?


----------



## littlemissk (Apr 22, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I've been waiting for n90 to come in stock, thanks! But I've been using n80+n100 and this really is an amazing product!


  I just ordered N90 from the Cover Fx website using ItsMyRayeRaye code Beauty20.   I'm so excited to try it.


----------



## littlemissk (Apr 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> How are you two ladies using / planning to use the CoverFX drops? To color correct or mixed with moisturizer, etc to make a custom foundation?


  I haven't got them yet, but the girl at sephora just mixed it with a moisturizer and depending on the drops you put in can give you a sheer to full coverage foundation.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> How are you two ladies using / planning to use the CoverFX drops? To color correct or mixed with moisturizer, etc to make a custom foundation?


  I have several shades to create a custom foundation and color correct current ones (n90 should be my ideal shade though, so no more mixing to make a custom shade). I've mixed it with my usual sunscreen, with liquid illuminators, with MAC's Oil control lotion, with Cover FX's Illuminating Primer, etc. All great!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 30, 2015)

OK, so today, I mixed my ELDW in 6W1 Rich Ginger with ONE DROP of the CG Queen 3-in-1 in Warm Caramel, stippled it on, set with EL Double Matter powder in medium Deep and BAM, matte but not powdery, very nice skin.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 30, 2015)

makeuptianna said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a strong yellow undertone in my skin. I wanted to share the foundations that I love:
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for mentioning what you use from Black Opal! I have recently found a WM near me that carries it and it's been something else having to find my equivalent shade. I was trying out the new True Color liquid foundations in Hazelnut and Beautiful Bronze and they were Jaundice Yellow on me. Then I decided to dip into the sticks and Nutmeg is pretty spot on. I swatched Beautiful Bronze and Hazelnut and weirdly BB was hella red and Hazelnut was a tinge red but still worked for a warm look on my face.

  I use Studio Sculpt too but have never looked at NC55 and NC50 side by side. I will have too if you say NC50 is red.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 30, 2015)

Has anyone had great luck with color matching themselves to the Black Opal True Color Pore Perfecting Liquid Foundation of CK One  color 3 in 1 foundation?

  I was able to pump myself a sample of CK's foundation in Toffee or Cappuccino at Ulta and it seemed to fit, the only problem is that Ulta cannot get one bottle of the darker shades shipped in without it being nearly expired.

  Tried BO TCPP Foundation in Hazelnut and Beautiful Bronze and both were yellow mask disasters. However I have heard of people having to go 1 or 2 shades up from their usual color.


----------



## K_ashanti (May 3, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Has anyone had great luck with color matching themselves to the Black Opal True Color Pore Perfecting Liquid Foundation of CK One  color 3 in 1 foundation?  I was able to pump myself a sample of CK's foundation in Toffee or Cappuccino at Ulta and it seemed to fit, the only problem is that Ulta cannot get one bottle of the darker shades shipped in without it being nearly expired.  Tried BO TCPP Foundation in Hazelnut and Beautiful Bronze and both were yellow mask disasters. However I have heard of people having to go 1 or 2 shades up from their usual color.


  I have it in hazelnut but I don'the like it the color is off


----------



## sagehen (May 3, 2015)

Have any ladies in this thread tried the new MUFE Mat Velvet shades? New-ish...I see a few months ago they came out with some in between shades and I am looking at No. 77 (Golden Pecan) and No. 57 (Pecan). Has anyone tried these shades? Thoughts?


----------



## jaymuse (May 3, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Have any ladies in this thread tried the new MUFE Mat Velvet shades? New-ish...I see a few months ago they came out with some in between shades and I am looking at No. 77 (Golden Pecan) and No. 57 (Pecan). Has anyone tried these shades? Thoughts?


I don't have it but I would love to hear your thoughts if you do purchase


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 3, 2015)

da_hood_model said:


> I have it in hazelnut but I don'the like it the color is off


Way off! I tried Hazelnut and Beautiful Bronze and they were an amazing disaster. If I even care too, I'll have to order shades they don't even have in Walmart. :/


----------



## K_ashanti (May 8, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Have any ladies in this thread tried the new MUFE Mat Velvet shades? New-ish...I see a few months ago they came out with some in between shades and I am looking at No. 77 (Golden Pecan) and No. 57 (Pecan). Has anyone tried these shades? Thoughts?


  I just saw this! This is new right? Definitely got give it a try I love HD 177 color wise so I hope it is similar


----------



## K_ashanti (May 8, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Way off! I tried Hazelnut and Beautiful Bronze and they were an amazing disaster. If I even care too, I'll have to order shades they don't even have in Walmart. :/


  I really was bummed it's so hard to find a match in a line made for women of color


----------



## sagehen (May 8, 2015)

da_hood_model said:


> I just saw this! This is new right? Definitely got give it a try I love HD 177 color wise so I hope it is similar


  Yes, these are new shades in the line. I had no match previously. Both of these shades are a decent match, but I think I prefer 57.


----------



## sagehen (May 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I don't have it but I would love to hear your thoughts if you do purchase


  I will when I give it a day-long test drive. I have tried it for the color match and I find it a bit more skin-like than ELDW.


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (May 9, 2015)

I was just coming  to ask this question I have a sample of 75 which I like but I'm wanting to try 77,  I didn't notice  57...I was taking pics with my phone using the flash cuz you know that flash will tell the truth lol


sagehen said:


> Have any ladies in this thread tried the new MUFE Mat Velvet shades? New-ish...I see a few months ago they came out with some in between shades and I am looking at No. 77 (Golden Pecan) and No. 57 (Pecan). Has anyone tried these shades? Thoughts?


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (May 9, 2015)

I tried 70 it was a no go


----------



## sagehen (May 9, 2015)

CRIMSONDIVA82 said:


> I tried 70 it was a no go


  See, 70 was the first shade recommended to me, and it was awful. Even the MUFE artist immediately shook his head and took it off. I just gave up on it until I saw the shade extensions. I think you might like 77. I think I am a teensy bit darker than you are, which is why I am gravitating toward 57. Let us know what you think when you try. I think I will use my 57 tomorrow. I got a sample. I will report back as well.  eta next day: I got in a hurry this morning and didn't grab the MUFE. Wore my usual ELDW. Getting to the MUFE soon.


----------



## NC50Teen (May 18, 2015)

Okay so I wear an NC50 for MAC and I was wondering what my shade would be for "SMASHBOX Studio Skin 15-hour wear hydrating foundation"?


----------



## LouGarner (May 20, 2015)

NC50Teen said:


> Okay so I wear an NC50 for MAC and I was wondering what my shade would be for "SMASHBOX Studio Skin 15-hour wear hydrating foundation"?


you can try findation.com


----------



## jaymuse (May 25, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> you can try findation.com


Or the Temptalia foundation matrix


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

Can any of u girls recommend a new good summer foundation for me??? I tried the new MAC Pro Longwear waterproof nourishing but the colors are very off... NC50 was too red and NC45 was a good match skin tone wise but a bit yellow for the amount of hyperpigmentation that I have on my face... I tend to go a bit warmer to combat dark areas which works out quite well for me... I was looking at the Stila Stay All Day liquid and the Clinique Beyond Perfecting foundation as well... Any thoughts on either??? Any suggestions for a good foundation that can brave the summer elements???


----------



## YLQ (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Can any of u girls recommend a new good summer foundation for me??? I tried the new MAC Pro Longwear waterproof nourishing but the colors are very off... NC50 was too red and NC45 was a good match skin tone wise but a bit yellow for the amount of hyperpigmentation that I have on my face... I tend to go a bit warmer to combat dark areas which works out quite well for me... I was looking at the Stila Stay All Day liquid and the Clinique Beyond Perfecting foundation as well... Any thoughts on either??? Any suggestions for a good foundation that can brave the summer elements???


  Hi there! Depending on your skin type and the coverage you want Clinique Stay-Matte, Estee Lauder Double Wear, or Lancome Teinte Idole Ultra might be what you are looking for. All 3 of those counters tend give generous samples.

  HIH


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

YLQ said:


> Hi there! Depending on your skin type and the coverage you want Clinique Stay-Matte, Estee Lauder Double Wear, or Lancome Teinte Idole Ultra might be what you are looking for. All 3 of those counters tend give generous samples.  HIH


  Thanx for ur input!  EL Double Wesr failed on me miserably a few summers ago... I keep hearing about the Lancôme formulas in  darker colors being gems so Im gonna have to check that out... Stay Matte may be another option... I'm looking for medium to full coverage for combo skin in a nice neutral color... Nars Sheer Glow in Macao was perfect but it's summer now n I don't want any extra dew on my face hence y I returned the latest Nars foundation... I did find that I love Too Faced Cocoa powder foundation in Deep Tan to set my liquid of choice... On its own it looks rather ashy as powder foundations usually do tho haha... Maybellines Fit Me Matte and Poreless is an excellent foundation but I'm tired of mixing the two darkest colors Toffee and Coconut... Sometimes it's just sooo much work, especially when rushing as I usually am haha...


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Can any of u girls recommend a new good summer foundation for me??? I tried the new MAC Pro Longwear waterproof nourishing but the colors are very off... NC50 was too red and NC45 was a good match skin tone wise but a bit yellow for the amount of hyperpigmentation that I have on my face... I tend to go a bit warmer to combat dark areas which works out quite well for me... I was looking at the Stila Stay All Day liquid and the Clinique Beyond Perfecting foundation as well... Any thoughts on either??? Any suggestions for a good foundation that can brave the summer elements???


I can normally get away with Double Wear but I mix the color with a moisturizer first. But my new summer love is the NARS Luminous Weightless. I'm in the shade Trinidad and there are shades darker than that. It's more for the neutral NC50's so it may work for you. I put it on all over and then I just put some prolongwear concealer over the areas that really need help and then put a little more of the foundation on to smooth things over.

  I've got normal skin and in the summer I do get oily in my T-zone so I use some powder. But I also live in the South so things get a bit out of control in the summer anyways so I just have to work with what I've got lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I can normally get away with Double Wear but I mix the color with a moisturizer first. But my new summer love is the NARS Luminous Weightless. I'm in the shade Trinidad and there are shades darker than that. It's more for the neutral NC50's so it may work for you. I put it on all over and then I just put some prolongwear concealer over the areas that really need help and then put a little more of the foundation on to smooth things over.  I've got normal skin and in the summer I do get oily in my T-zone so I use some powder. But I also live in the South so things get a bit out of control in the summer anyways so I just have to work with what I've got lol


 I didn't like the Nars Luminous Weightless formula, it was too greasy looking after about 2 hours, though flawless coverage and a good color match with Macao... I tried priming first with the Nars Pore Perfecting Oil free primer, I even went as far as buying the Nars Velvet Loose powder in Mountain and even that didn't help... Back all 3 went! Sheer Glow is nice but even she's a bit dewier than I prefer for summer...


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I didn't like the Nars Luminous Weightless formula, it was too greasy looking after about 2 hours, though flawless coverage and a good color match with Macao... I tried priming first with the Nars Pore Perfecting Oil free primer, I even went as far as buying the Nars Velvet Loose powder in Mountain and even that didn't help... Back all 3 went! Sheer Glow is nice but even she's a bit dewier than I prefer for summer...


  So sorry to hear that! I really don't use many other foundations besides those two. Sometimes I give the MUFE HD a go. It used to be everything for me until I found Double Wear. Have you tried that? They have a bunch of shades!   I know they are coming out with a new Ultra HD foundation soon too. I don't know what the difference is yet but I might try that one.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> So sorry to hear that! I really don't use many other foundations besides those two. Sometimes I give the MUFE HD a go. It used to be everything for me until I found Double Wear. Have you tried that? They have a bunch of shades!   I know they are coming out with a new Ultra HD foundation soon too. I don't know what the difference is yet but I might try that one.


 I have the MUFE HD foundation and I love it but again, its dewier than Id like for summer... I like satin/dewy for fall and winter but for summer I need to be matte haha especially since they all tend to get a dewy glow anyways... A dewy foundation in summer on me will look greasy as hell lol


----------



## YLQ (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx for ur input!  EL Double Wesr failed on me miserably a few summers ago... I keep hearing about the Lancôme formulas in darker colors being gems so Im gonna have to check that out... Stay Matte may be another option... I'm looking for medium to full coverage for combo skin in a nice neutral color... Nars Sheer Glow in Macao was perfect but it's summer now n I don't want any extra dew on my face hence y I returned the latest Nars foundation... I did find that I love Too Faced Cocoa powder foundation in Deep Tan to set my liquid of choice... On its own it looks rather ashy as powder foundations usually do tho haha... Maybellines Fit Me Matte and Poreless is an excellent foundation but I'm tired of mixing the two darkest colors Toffee and Coconut... Sometimes it's just sooo much work, especially when rushing as I usually am haha...


   Your skin sounds kinda like mine before I started using (generic) Retin-A so I know the struggle.

  I'm still mad at NARS for DC Sheer Matte (I was Macao as well), so Francois can miss me with that new Luminous mess.

  Have you tried BECCA Ever Matte or Marc Jacobs Genius Gel? Crystalis007 on YT raves about those and she's oily/combo/NARS Macao too.  I have samples of both of them sitting over there in a drawer waiting for me to stop being lazy. lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

YLQ said:


> Your skin sounds kinda like mine before I started using (generic) Retin-A so I know the struggle.  I'm still mad at NARS for DC Sheer Matte (I was Macao as well), so Francois can miss me with that new Luminous mess.  Have you tried BECCA Ever Matte or Marc Jacobs Genius Gel? Crystalis007 on YT raves about those and she's oily/combo/NARS Macao too.  I have samples of both of them sitting over there in a drawer waiting for me to stop being lazy. lol


 Some places still had  leftover Sheer Matte in stock but Macao in that formula was sooo orange  when I got a sample it may have just been old because it was in a "suburban" Sephora hint hint lol... I threw that mess out immediately haha... I will look into the other two tho thanx


----------



## sagehen (Jun 16, 2015)

YLQ said:


> Your skin sounds kinda like mine before I started using (generic) Retin-A so I know the struggle.  *I'm still mad at NARS for DC Sheer Matte (I was Macao as well), so Francois can miss me with that new Luminous mess.*  Have you tried BECCA Ever Matte or Marc Jacobs Genius Gel? Crystalis007 on YT raves about those and she's oily/combo/NARS Macao too.  I have samples of both of them sitting over there in a drawer waiting for me to stop being lazy. lol


  THANK YOU! I was lucky enough to find one in Sephora and grabbed it up before they left the store. I had JUST discovered this shade and POOF! GONE! Hurry up and try that Becca  Ever Matte. It dries out fast. Which shades in Genius Gel and Ever Matte did you sample?


----------



## YLQ (Jun 16, 2015)

In Ever Matte I got Sienna & Tobacco and in MJ #84 Coco Medium. Sienna & #84 are Crystal's shades and 98% of the time what works on her works on me.

  I'm a lil nervous though cuz my other YT skin twin (FabJennie) couldn't find a match in BECCA.

  ETA: And I ain't even know Sheer Matte was DC til it was long gone. I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 NARS! If I ever catch that lil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 in the street Ima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

  Yeah....I was a wee bit perturbed. lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

YLQ said:


> In Ever Matte I got Sienna & Tobacco and in MJ #84 Coco Medium. Sienna & #84 are Crystal's shades and 98% of the time what works on her works on me.  I'm a lil nervous though cuz my other YT skin twin (FabJennie) couldn't find a match in BECCA.


 FabJennie has EVERY foundation or has tried it!!! I'm gonna stroll over to her channel rt about now haha


----------



## sagehen (Jun 16, 2015)

YLQ said:


> In Ever Matte I got Sienna & Tobacco and in MJ #84 Coco Medium. Sienna & #84 are Crystal's shades and 98% of the time what works on her works on me.  I'm a lil nervous though cuz my other YT skin twin (FabJennie) couldn't find a match in BECCA.  ETA: And I ain't even know Sheer Matte was DC til it was long gone. I was like :huh:     NARS! If I ever catch that lil     in the street Ima   his   up!  !   Yeah....I was a wee bit perturbed. lol


  I just call Sienna my "closest match" in Becca. I can wear it in the summer but not any other time. When I lose my summer tan it looks off on me. I don't like having dark floating head syndrome.  I will also be heading over to check out FabJennie on youtube...


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 17, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I will also be heading over to check out FabJennie on youtube...


I don't match with any Becca foundations and it makes me sad lol


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I have the MUFE HD foundation and I love it but again, its dewier than Id like for summer... I like satin/dewy for fall and winter but for summer I need to be matte haha especially since they all tend to get a dewy glow anyways... A dewy foundation in summer on me will look greasy as hell lol


Oh man! I'm out of suggestions - those are the only foundations that really work for me most of the summer! Everything else is too greasy and it sounds like you get oilier faster than me so I know those won't work on you. Hope you find SOMETHING lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 17, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Oh man! I'm out of suggestions - those are the only foundations that really work for me most of the summer! Everything else is too greasy and it sounds like you get oilier faster than me so I know those won't work on you. Hope you find SOMETHING lol


 Thanx I really appreciate ur help  I will continue mixing Fit Me Matte and Poreless in 2 shades for now lol


----------



## K_ashanti (Jun 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx I really appreciate ur help  I will continue mixing Fit Me Matte and Poreless in 2 shades for now lol


  What two shades are you mixing I have 355 it's too red


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 17, 2015)

da_hood_model said:


> What two shades are you mixing I have 355 it's too red


 330 and 355... I'm NC50/NW43 so having a base of 330 and bits of 355 works out for me


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 18, 2015)

I am so glad that I found this thread. It looks quite interesting.





@pinkcrush and @jaymuse


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am so glad that I found this thread. It looks quite interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGoodness yess! So glad you found us!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 19, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> sagehen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't match with any Becca foundations and it makes me sad lol
> ...


  What about EL Light Wear Stay-in-Place? I wear the shade 6.0 (not the 6.0 deep brown which I think is actually 6.5).


----------



## sagehen (Jun 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I just used Mahogany the other day and it appeared to be a good match.


  I have always wondered if Mahogany might be a match.


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I just used Mahogany the other day and it appeared to be a good match.


  I can't remember if I swatched that one. I just put a bunch of stuff on at Sephora one day.

  I'll look for that one specifically when I go next time


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Jul 8, 2015)

For the Spring and Summer, I've been using Dior Forever foundation in 060, and it matches my skin to perfection and is matte, but not flat.  And it make my skin look smoother too. Before I started using Dior, I was using Kat Von D foundation, which was working pretty well for me. But, Dior changed my life. Even my fiance was commenting on how good it looked. Any NC50s looking for something new should get a sample to try out from Sephora.


----------



## jaymuse (Jul 10, 2015)

Ladies I just got the Clinque Stay Matte Oil-Free makeup earlier this week. It was created specifically for the summer heatwave!

  It was supposedly tested in 80 degree 80% humidity weather so kind of similar to GA weather.

  So far, so good! I'm in the shade 'Sienna' which is the darkest shade.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ladies I just got the Clinque Stay Matte Oil-Free makeup earlier this week. It was created specifically for the summer heatwave!  It was supposedly tested in 80 degree 80% humidity weather so kind of similar to GA weather.  So far, so good! I'm in the shade 'Sienna' which is the darkest shade.


 Random...WHY is Amber not available on Clinique's website anymore? Do they not show OOS products on the site or is it gone?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ladies I just got the Clinque Stay Matte Oil-Free makeup earlier this week. It was created specifically for the summer heatwave!
> 
> It was supposedly tested in 80 degree 80% humidity weather so kind of similar to GA weather.
> 
> So far, so good! I'm in the shade 'Sienna' which is the darkest shade.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 13, 2015)

Forgive me if I'm late to the convo about but has anyone gotten their hands on any of the new Too Faced Born This Way foundation?


----------



## sagehen (Jul 13, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Forgive me if I'm late to the convo about but has anyone gotten their hands on any of the new Too Faced Born This Way foundation?


 ***Listens for replies***  I am curious too but I saw where the shade range stopped online and didn't even bother to  look in stores.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am curious too but I saw where the shade range stopped online and didn't even bother to look in stores.


I looked on TF's site and saw they have 6 more shades coming in the fall. I hope they expand the darker colors. They have one that is "neutral to golden." That doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## jaymuse (Jul 14, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I looked on TF's site and saw they have 6 more shades coming in the fall. I hope they expand the darker colors. They have one that is "neutral to golden." That doesn't sit well with me.


Hmmm I hoped the extensions would be darker. I guess we have to wait and see!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 29, 2015)

goldenbeauty said:


> •dark cocoa to contour


  Thank you! I just saw these for the first time in person this week and was stressing over which ones were right for me. I hadn't seen your post yet and decided to eyeball my selections. I got a hit and a miss; I got Toast and Warm Honey. Warm Honey is too light!


----------



## goldenbeauty (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh you are welcome . I actually use warm honey to highlight my under eyes with. When I want that highlighted look and it works. I just go over it with my face powder. Hope that helps


----------



## goldenbeauty (Sep 7, 2015)

Also if your looking for a highlighter or if anyone is curious to see what Becca champagne pop looks like on our skin tone.then here's a pic [ATTACHMENT=1199]image.jpg (113k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm wearing my mac nc50 SFF today...really like it, but nothing beats ELDW in Sandalwood, will say that over again.
  Elizabeth Arden in Spice is fantastic a nice satin finish, luminous, Love it that you can still see my skin, but better...lol.
  I will be purchasing Bobbi Brown skin Foundation, so excited, had to share this. Its R495 in South Africa...that's allot but its worth every dime.
  Mac Matcmaster I'm not sure i want to purchase, so many mixed reviews...And I was very tempted, but we shall see, maybe i'll get some samples.


----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nice, its a pity Becca champagne pop or Becca cosmetics, not available in SA Cape Town yet...


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 11, 2015)

megzjada said:


> Very nice, its a pity Becca champagne pop or Becca cosmetics, not available in SA Cape Town yet...


Do you think it'll ever make it there?


----------



## goldenbeauty (Sep 11, 2015)

megzjada said:


> I'm wearing my mac nc50 SFF today...really like it, but nothing beats ELDW in Sandalwood, will say that over again. Elizabeth Arden in Spice is fantastic a nice satin finish, luminous, Love it that you can still see my skin, but better...lol. I will be purchasing Bobbi Brown skin Foundation, so excited, had to share this. Its R495 in South Africa...that's allot but its worth every dime. Mac Matcmaster I'm not sure i want to purchase, so many mixed reviews...And I was very tempted, but we shall see, maybe i'll get some samples.


  Is sandalwood lighter than nc50?


----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)

I really do not know, i think its more or less the same, just feels different on the skin...Sandalwood DW IS lighter in TEXTURE, consistency is not as thick. And its matte, no shine at all, i personally think it looks better than nc50...


----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)

Hopefully we have Bobbi brown, Benefit, mac, Iman, Black Opal, and many more...there were rumours, but....wait and see...


----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)

So all the other cosmetic houses will follow...im sure, and those brands i mentioned are doing really well here...Revlon is killing it, with the biggest market share...and many shades...bronce, spice cinnamon, toffee, carob, Hazlenut...List goes on. Bobbi brown, Benefit, mac, Iman, Black Opal are really doing well too, Estee Lauder as well as elizabeth arden, maybelline, drug store brands we have most of them...YSL, Gio...its here...


----------



## megzjada (Sep 12, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Forgive me if I'm late to the convo about but has anyone gotten their hands on any of the new Too Faced Born This Way foundation?


no not south africa as yet I dont think


----------



## megzjada (Sep 12, 2015)

So that's me, with the Avon nutmeg bright start foundation, one layer, and just eye shadow, no lippie. The foundation is more of a tinted moisturiser though.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 14, 2015)

Got LA Girl's BB Cream on the the ground in Cali and the shade Dark luckily fits.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 18, 2015)

What shade in Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra is a great match for NC50? I've seen conflicting choices of 470C Suede and 500W Suede


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> What shade in Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra is a great match for NC50? I've seen conflicting choices of 470C Suede and 500W Suede


  I really like 470C. 500W looks almost too yellow. Definitely "off" on my complexion. It sucks because only a few retailers stock 470C. Everybody tries to foist off 500W.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't have Teint Idole Ultra, but I do have Teint Miracle, in which I wear Suede 2(W). Not sure if that helps to identify what your TIU shade would be.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 19, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I really like 470C. 500W looks almost too yellow. Definitely "off" on my complexion. It sucks because only a few retailers stock 470C. Everybody tries to foist off 500W.


  We are definitely on the same page foundation shade wise. I dragged myself to a Sephora to compare the 2 shades and you were right; something about the undertone in 500w makes it slightly off on my skin tone. There's definitely yellow in there but like you said, perhaps a bit much... It almost looked like there was a slight yellow green base, which is a similar issue I had with the 500w in Nude Miracle. 470c blends in just fine and isn't too light-- it's actually SLIGHTLY darker than MUFE Mat Velvet in 57 which is another great match for me.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 19, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> We are definitely on the same page foundation shade wise. I dragged myself to a Sephora to compare the 2 shades and you were right; something about the undertone in 500w makes it slightly off on my skin tone. There's definitely yellow in there but like you said, perhaps a bit much... It almost looked like there was a slight yellow green base, which is a similar issue I had with the 500w in Nude Miracle. 470c blends in just fine and isn't too light-- it's actually SLIGHTLY darker than MUFE Mat Velvet in 57 which is another great match for me.


  Oh yes we are because I really like MUFE Mat Velvet in 57. So glad for those shade extensions because I had no match before. I'm glad you found a shade in the Lancome.


----------



## megzjada (Sep 25, 2015)

I've been reading a lot of threads, and Revlon colourstay caramel is not equivalent to mac nc 50. Spice, is probably a close match and Revlon photoready in n cappuccino or even bronze. Im replying to no one in particular.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 13, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> What shade in Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra is a great match for NC50? I've seen conflicting choices of 470C Suede and 500W Suede


500W, and I'm a true NC50.


----------



## nyjaaa (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi you guys, not sure if this thread was even still relevant, but I wanted to put my input in. I am an nc50 in many shades but in some that is too dark, but an nc45 is too light and the nw shades are too dark. I have a yellow undertone. I use revlon colorstay combination oily and I love it. Though sometimes it makes me appear ashy, it is not a year round foundation, It is also not full coverage. I am thinking of trying the nars matte foundation. What would my color be?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 15, 2015)

nyjaaa said:


> Hi you guys, not sure if this thread was even still relevant, but I wanted to put my input in. I am an nc50 in many shades but in some that is too dark, but an nc45 is too light and the nw shades are too dark. I have a yellow undertone. I use revlon colorstay combination oily and I love it. Though sometimes it makes me appear ashy, it is not a year round foundation, It is also not full coverage. I am thinking of trying the nars matte foundation. What would my color be?


  In this thread there is a lot of discussion of NARS shades. You could be Macao or New Guinea and maybe a different shade in different formulations. Sorry not to be definitive but read through and check it out. Some ladies have posted photos so maybe you can get an idea from their photos/discussion. And welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Kisha (Nov 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> And welcome to Specktra!


  I concur. I'm NC50 in mac, but I'm New Guinea in Nars. Macao is a bit too yellow for me.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 16, 2015)

Kisha said:


> I concur. I'm NC50 in mac, but I'm New Guinea in Nars. Macao is a bit too yellow for me.


  Thank you for saying what you wear - I forgot to do that lol. Today I am wearing New Orleans (I find New Guinea a little too red on me) and in a few weeks when I completely lose my vacation color I will be back to Macao. I would also like to publicly, once again, mourn the loss of Sheer Matte Foundation **pours out a little liquor**.


----------



## Kisha (Nov 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Thank you for saying what you wear - I forgot to do that lol. Today I am wearing New Orleans (I find New Guinea a little too red on me) and in a few weeks when I completely lose my vacation color I will be back to Macao. I would also like to publicly, once again, mourn the loss of Sheer Matte Foundation **pours out a little liquor**.


  lol! You're welcome. Too bad you don't wear New Guinea. I have a like new bottle (used twice). My preference is sheer glow or the cream foundation.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 18, 2015)

Kisha said:


> lol! You're welcome. Too bad you don't wear New Guinea. I have a like new bottle (used twice). My preference is sheer glow or the cream foundation.


  I have a bottle sitting around too lol. I bought some of the MUFE Chromatic Mix drops in yellow to see if I can correct it (and any other of a number of too-red foundations).


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 23, 2015)

Anybody  have the pro finish powder from  MUFE if so what color  do you have?


----------



## shantelnyc (Nov 23, 2015)

da_hood_model said:


> Anybody have the pro finish powder from MUFE if so what color do you have?



Hi! I'm a newbie to the group so nice to e-meet you and so many other NC50's 

I wear the MUFE pro finish powder in #174 (Nuetral Saffron) and it's a perfect match for me


----------



## shantelnyc (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi All! Long time lurker and finally decided to make an account  For some reason I keep getting an error message when I try to upload a profile photo but in the meantime, here's my info 

*Foundations/Tinted Moisturizers:* 
MAC Studio Fix- C8 (stopped using years ago because it was the culprit of acne break outs)
MAC Studio Stick (discontinued)- NC50
MUFE Pro Finish Multi Use Powder- 174 Neutral Saffron *my HG
MUFE Ultra HD Foundation- 177 Cognac
Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick- Warm Walnut
Bare Minerals ComplexionRescue Tinted Gel Cream- Chestnut 09

*Concealers:* 
MAC Studio Finish SPF 35- NC45
Kat Von D Lock-It Concealer- Deep 36

*Favorite Blushes:
*NARS Seduction
NARS Orgasm
MAC Peachtwist
Tarte Smashing

*Favorite Highlighters:*
MAC MSF Global Glow

*Favorite Lipsticks/Gloss:*
MAC Riri Woo (LE)
MAC Moxie (LE)
MAC Flat Out Fabulous
MAC Heroine
MAC Living Legend
MAC Freckletone
NARS Satin Lip Pencil- Rikugien
NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream- Cannes
NYX Butter Gloss- Tiramisu

I think that's everything! 

Just curious, has anyone else had issues getting matched for Nars Sheer Glow and/or All Day Luminous foundation? I've been to 2 different Sephora's who swear Macao is my shade but I don't think so. It looks good in the store fine photographs wayyy too yellow. I also tested New Guinea which was too red. I should probably just let it go and stick to what I know works but I'm hard headed lol


----------



## sagehen (Nov 24, 2015)

shantelnyc said:


> Hi All! Long time lurker and finally decided to make an account  For some reason I keep getting an error message when I try to upload a profile photo but in the meantime, here's my info
> 
> *Foundations/Tinted Moisturizers:*
> MAC Studio Fix- C8 (stopped using years ago because it was the culprit of acne break outs)
> ...


@ the bolded: Have You tried New Orleans? It is the same depth of color as New Guinea but has yellow undertones. And, welcome!


----------



## PrissyChrissy (Dec 12, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Cover FX drops? I have heard some NC50 users say they use N90


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyone have an Black Opal recs when it comes to powder?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 3, 2016)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Anyone have an Black Opal recs when it comes to powder?


They don't have too many powder options. I have used and like their mineral foundation (dc'd but still easily found) in Golden Tan - wonderful on NC50 skin with obvious yellow undertones, use their loose setting powder in Medium, and use their oil-blotting powder to take down shine midday. All ok. I think in order of faves, it's Mineral Foundation, Loose Powder, and oil blotting powder. I would repurchase/have repurchased all of them.


----------



## Teemillan (Feb 22, 2016)

*NC50 Help *

Hi! 

Does anyone know what a NC50 would be in Mac pro longwear foundation? I was told a NC50 in that is not the same as the studio fix fluid which I was wrongly matched to a NW47 before finding out I was a NC50

Other foundations I wear are:

Estee Lauder Double Wear in Sandalwood
Nars All Day Luminous Weightless in Macao


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2016)

I really don't think you will find a satisfactory match . I wear the same shadeas as you do and I am between NC45 and NC50 in ProLongwear, and could not get just the right mixture to make me happy. Welcome to Specktra!





Teemillan said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know what a NC50 would be in Mac pro longwear foundation? I was told a NC50 in that is not the same as the studio fix fluid which I was wrongly matched to a NW47 before finding out I was a NC50
> 
> ...


----------



## Teemillan (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the help I don't really wanna purchase two shades of the same foundation so I may leave pro longwear  

Do you have any thoughts on the Mac studio sculpt foundation? I was planning to go get it but I have been seeing mixed reviews about it and I can't get to grips on the coverage it looks light but people say it's buildable I wanted it as a everyday foundation since mac studio fix can be quite heavy & I find Estée Lauder makes my face look quite grey and Nars all day requires to much effort to look correct! And thanks for the nice welcome I'm glad I finally found a NC50 tag


----------



## Mochasmooth (Feb 25, 2016)

da_hood_model said:


> Anybody  have the pro finish powder from  MUFE if so what color  do you have?



I've been using MUFE Pro Finish Powder in 178. Seems fine to me. I use it lightly to set my makeup by tapping it on. By comparison, in their Ultra HD foundation I'd have to wear either 177, which makes me look flat because it's too much yellow, or R520 (new color) which is too red. I may try 178 in the Ultra HD. In my opinion 174 Pro Finish Powder looks really light, but that's just me. Interested to know what other NC50's think.


----------



## Mochasmooth (Feb 25, 2016)

sagehen said:


> @ the bolded: Have You tried New Orleans? It is the same depth of color as New Guinea but has yellow undertones. And, welcome!



I'm late to the Nars Sheer Glow party as people have been wearing it for years and I've only recently tried it. I discovered that I can get away with Macao in that formulation. New Guinea in Sheer Glow was too red for me.

However, in All Day Luminous Weightless Foundation, which I LOVE and prefer, New Guinea is my best shade. It's described as having red undertones, but it is beautiful on my skin. I may personally lean more neutral than yellow anyway. And also I think the ADLW has more oranges in it in general and that may be why I can get away with the New Guinea. I believe New Orleans is too dark/more orange. And Macao, though I believe some NC50's can get away with it, is a bit too yellow/ghost-like on me. SA's have tried to tell me that's my shade, but it's not right. I had also tried Trinidad which some NC50's may also be able to wea. But for me it was too flat (if that makes sense). 

Moral of the story is please don't assume that whatever color you might wear or like in Sheer Glow will be the same in ADLW Foundation. And what's most interesting is that some may find that they can get away with more than one color in ADLW depending on the look you want.


----------



## megzjada (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi all. If I am in estee lauder DW Sandalwood, what would I be in clarins everlast liquid foundation? I'm between nc45 nc50 mac sff


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 26, 2016)

Teemillan said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know what a NC50 would be in Mac pro longwear foundation? I was told a NC50 in that is not the same as the studio fix fluid which I was wrongly matched to a NW47 before finding out I was a NC50
> 
> ...



You should try Shea Moisture Serum foundation.


----------



## EnmaLionheart (May 11, 2016)

I know I'm late to this thread. I would like to know what are good brow bone eyeshadows that are matte? The current browbone I use is from KVD Monarch palette in the shade Entomology and  sometimes UD Foxy. 

I know it's the wrong shades I've used fror browbone highlight. I would like recommendations for this. 

Question number 2: What is a good bronze eyeshadow and a crease color for a Everyday look? Drugstore brand please.


----------



## EnmaLionheart (May 12, 2016)

NC50Teen said:


> Okay so I wear an NC50 for MAC and I was wondering what my shade would be for "SMASHBOX Studio Skin 15-hour wear hydrating foundation"?



I think for Smashbox Studio Skin foundation. Try 4.2. 4.1 was ashy and Light on me.


----------



## Celene (Mar 14, 2017)

I was a Mac faithful addict NC50 and NW45 but then I moved to Trinidad and it slipped right off my face. I now love Sacha Cosmetics. I use a combo of Perfect Spice and Cocoa Beige
Their Buttercup powder is the best for oil absorbing and is super matte all day. 
Their Lip Velvet is my new favorite as bold lips are in.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 15, 2017)

Celene said:


> I was a Mac faithful addict NC50 and NW45 but then I moved to Trinidad and it slipped right off my face. I now love Sacha Cosmetics. I use a combo of Perfect Spice and Cocoa Beige
> Their Buttercup powder is the best for oil absorbing and is super matte all day.
> Their Lip Velvet is my new favorite as bold lips are in.



Welcome and thanks for this info. I couldn't decide between Perfect Spice and Cocoa Beige. Sounds like I may need to mix these foundations for a match.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 15, 2017)

EnmaLionheart said:


> I know I'm late to this thread. I would like to know what are good brow bone eyeshadows that are matte? The current browbone I use is from KVD Monarch palette in the shade Entomology and  sometimes UD Foxy.
> 
> I know it's the wrong shades I've used fror browbone highlight. I would like recommendations for this.
> 
> Question number 2: What is a good bronze eyeshadow and a crease color for a Everyday look? Drugstore brand please.


Welcome Emma - I have to say, in answer to your question number 2, that the L'Oreal La Palette Nude (the warm one) has both of the shadows you are looking for and you might find a nice browbone highlight amongst the lighter matte shades. It goes on sale at drugstores often.


----------



## chicnoir (Mar 16, 2017)

EmmaLionheart
   I found a good bronze eye shadow in the Maybeline nude pallete.


----------



## Makeupforthetakeoff (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi, I am new and I have a question. I think that I am nc50 but the Sephora color i.q matched me to 1r14 which is like Nw45 and most of the products that were matched for me are wayy wayy too red for me. Lancome Suede 500 matched beautifully on me.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 7, 2017)

Makeupforthetakeoff said:


> Hi, I am new and I have a question. I think that I am nc50 but the Sephora color i.q matched me to 1r14 which is like Nw45 and most of the products that were matched for me are wayy wayy too red for me. Lancome Suede 500 matched beautifully on me.



I think you should look at the 1y14 products, if that is a number (I believe it is). I am about NC50 / C8 and I am 1Y13, so I can imagine 1y14 products must be much too red for you. the Lancome Suede 500 reference you gave is a 1y13, btw.


----------



## Makeupforthetakeoff (Jul 8, 2017)

sagehen said:


> I think you should look at the 1y14 products, if that is a number (I believe it is). I am about NC50 / C8 and I am 1Y13, so I can imagine 1y14 products must be much too red for you. the Lancome Suede 500 reference you gave is a 1y13, btw.



Thank you!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 9, 2017)

sagehen said:


> I think you should look at the 1y14 products, if that is a number (I believe it is). I am about NC50 / C8 and I am 1Y13, so I can imagine *1r14* products must be much too red for you. the Lancome Suede 500 reference you gave is a 1y13, btw.


 Oops - I meant 1r14 must be way red on you. Sorry for that mistake. Typing at work and keeping one eye on the opening to my cubicle lol!


----------



## sagehen (Jul 25, 2017)

Has anyone tried the new shades of the Maybelline Fit Me Matte & Poreless? Any new shades that you have liked? I used to wear shade 350 until it was dc'd, and 355 was too red. Findation.com says that Spicy Brown is a match for me but I am curious about 356 Warm Coconut and 362 Truffle. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## sagehen (Aug 17, 2017)

Is anyone in the NC50 / C8 range wearing any of the WnW Photofocus Foundations? If so, can I get a shade rec? The recommendations of findation and on the WnW website were a disaster.


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello all,

Just wondering if there are any recommendations for powders. I currently use Fashion Fair oil control powder in Pecan, but most of the counters have closed and ordering online is impossible (always out of stock). I haven't worn MAC face products in years, but I was last colored matched at NC50 (in the summer time). My foundation currently is  Bobbi Brown stick foundation in 6.5 Warm Almond/6.75 Golden Almond.


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 25, 2018)

Do you have laura Mercier finishing powder


QUOTE=lilmsrosie87;2775341]Hello all,

Just wondering if there are any recommendations for powders. I currently use Fashion Fair oil control powder in Pecan, but most of the counters have closed and ordering online is impossible (always out of stock). I haven't worn MAC face products in years, but I was last colored matched at NC50 (in the summer time). My foundation currently is  Bobbi Brown stick foundation in 6.5 Warm Almond/6.75 Golden Almond.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sagehen (Feb 27, 2018)

Are you referring to the medium/dark Laura Mercier Finishing Powder? Have you tried it yet? I was sort of waiting until someone here had opinions on it.


LouGarner said:


> Do you have laura Mercier finishing powder
> 
> 
> QUOTE=lilmsrosie87;2775341]Hello all,
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Feb 27, 2018)

No, I haven't tried any Laura Mercier products. Have you tried it? If so, which color do you use?


----------



## sagehen (Feb 28, 2018)

pbi: the Laura Mercier Finishing Powder only comes in two shades - Translucent and Medium Deep



lilmsrosie87 said:


> No, I haven't tried any Laura Mercier products. Have you tried it? If so, which color do you use?


----------



## BluDiva1920 (Nov 12, 2020)

Has anyone tried the new Huda stick foundation?


----------

